#ubuntu-irc 2008-01-21
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  ping ping
<danroj> hola a todos
<danroj> alguien sabe sobre supybot
<tritium> Hello there, danroj.
<danroj> hello
<danroj> tritium, supybot?
<tritium> danroj: what about it?
<danroj> tritium, sable supybot?
<tritium> danroj: what?
<danroj> tritium, speak spanish?
<tritium> danroj: a little bit, but not usually.  I'm not familiar with supybot, sorry.
<danroj> ok
<qbe> danroj, que necesitas?
<danroj> hola
<qbe> hola
<danroj> sabes supybot?
<qbe> tengo uno
<qbe> que necesitas saber?
<danroj> qbe, me ayudas con el mio?
<danroj> mira entra a este canal #gnu-libre
<danroj> desde aqui
<danroj> te digo
<tritium> danroj: you really should ask for Spanish help in #ubuntu-es
<danroj> tritium, yes
<tritium> danroj: :)
<botijo> En #ubuntu-ec, maco havia dicho: @botijo es cool
<danroj> qbe, oye no pude
<danroj> estas?
<danroj> mira quiero hacer lo de botijo
<danroj> @hola
<botijo> Hola! Bienvenido a #ubuntu-irc !
<qbe> english
<qbe> :)
<danroj> asi
<danroj> qbe, in spanish
<danroj> please
<qbe> ->
<danroj> qbe, entra a mi canal y desde ese hablamos
<danroj> #gnu-libre please
<danroj> jpatrick, hola
<danroj> qbe, hola
<danroj> hola jpatrick
<danroj> alguien habla español?
<danroj> P3L|C4N0, porque me baneo?
<danroj> dije algo malo?
<danroj> hice spam o flood?
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: que ha pasado?
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: ping ping ping
<jpatrick> danroj: esta vez que has hecho?
<danroj> jpatrick, hola
<danroj> mira ya tengo el bot pero me gustaria dejarlo como el tuyo es decir que responda como botijo
<danroj> #gnu-libre jpatrick entre aqui le muestro
<jpatrick> estoy hablando de #ubuntu-es
<danroj> jpatrick, no puedo entrar
<danroj> me baneo P3L|C4N0
<danroj> no se porque
<danroj> ¬_¬
<jpatrick> eso pregutno
<jpatrick> P3L|C4N0: ^^^^
<danroj> P3L|C4N0, no me ha querido responder jpatrick
<jpatrick> hmm
<danroj> jpatrick, puedes hablar con el?
<danroj> para k me kite el ban
<danroj> jpatrick, me encanta el logo de botijo
<danroj> esta excellent
<jpatrick> danroj: no puedo quitar el ban hasta se el porque
<jpatrick> danroj: lo ha hecho meisok
<danroj> mmm
<danroj> jpatrick, puedes hablar con el?
<jpatrick> danroj: que crees que estoy intentando?
<danroj> XD
<jpatrick> bueno...
<danroj> jpatrick, pudiste??
<jpatrick> erUSUL: tu sabes que ha pasado?
<danroj> jpatrick, mira lo que quiero hacer es que danrobot haga lo mismo que botijo es decir escribo @danrobot y diga hola!!! etc,etc... igual que botijo
<danroj> el mio doy eso y devuelve
<danroj> <danroj> @danroj
<danroj> <danrobot> danroj: "danroj" - (#1) blog de danroj www.danroj.tk,
<danroj> quiero quitar ese danroj: "danroj" -
<danroj> y que me diga el resultado nada mas
<danroj> como botijo
<danroj> @hola
<botijo> Hola! Bienvenido a #ubuntu-irc !
<danroj> asi
<jpatrick> danroj: pues cambia el codigo
<danroj> jpatrick, en k carpeta esta?
<danroj> aca viene
<danroj> jpatrick, mira
<danroj> @hola
<danrobot> danroj: Error: "hola" is not a valid command.
<botijo> Hola! Bienvenido a #ubuntu-irc !
<danroj> @learn hola as Hola! Bienvenido a #ubuntu-irc !
<danrobot> danroj: The operation succeeded.
<botijo> danroj: Error: Solo soy un bot, por favor no pensa que soy inteligente :)
<danroj> XD
<danroj> @hola
<danrobot> danroj: "hola" - Hola! Bienvenido a #ubuntu-irc !
<danroj> ves?
<danroj> @hola
<danrobot> danroj: "hola" - Hola! Bienvenido a #ubuntu-irc !
<botijo> Hola! Bienvenido a #ubuntu-irc !
<danroj> la diferencia
<botijo> En #ubuntu-ar-cafe, danroj havia dicho: @translate en es hello
<danroj> k?
<danroj> les dice lo que hago?
<jpatrick> <danroj> pues como entre ops se hablan
<danroj> jpatrick, ese es mi error?
<jpatrick> parece
<danroj> jpatrick, que tiene de malo?
<danroj> estaba preguntando si estabas
<danroj> XD
<jpatrick> no se
<botijo> En #ubuntu-ar-cafe, mstreetlinux havia dicho: @translate en es die
<botijo> En #ubuntu-ar-cafe, mstreetlinux havia dicho: @translate en es to die
<botijo> En #ubuntu-ar-cafe, mstreetlinux havia dicho: @translate en es die you
<botijo> En #ubuntu-ar-cafe, mstreetlinux havia dicho: @translate en es I'm dead
<jpatrick> @abuso > mstreetlinux
<danrobot> jpatrick: Error: "abuso" is not a valid command.
<danroj> jpatrick, me podes pasar la carpeta que le tenes de ese plugin de botijo a mi please?
<danroj> jpatrick, mira descargue esta carpeta Supybot-plugins-20060723
<danroj> donde estan todos los plugins
<danroj> jpatrick, como se llama ese plugin ? el @botijo
<botijo> En #ubuntu-ar-cafe, danroj havia dicho: @danroj es www.danroj.tk
<danroj> jpatrick, otra cosa en la web de botijo dice que descargar codigo
<danroj> pero entro y sale error
<danroj> ya vengo jpatrick
<danroj> gracias
<jpatrick> LjL: did you get to the ubuntu-es meeting? I can't get anything out of effie_jayx
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  whaaa
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  you can't get waht out of me ... I have been here for a while boy ;)
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: "04:09 < jpatrick> effie_jayx: ping ping ping"
<jpatrick> 4 hours ago
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  what about me pinging you right on the meeting
<jpatrick> aha
<LjL> jpatrick: what meeting? :)
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: ^^
<effie_jayx> LjL,  the informal talk with pelicano
<LjL> ooh, that meeting! :)
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: soo... how did it go?
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  I think it went quite well
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  I stated the issues
<effie_jayx> the consensus was that we need more responsive ops
<effie_jayx> and the strict moderation line falls right into the situation at hand
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  there is a need to activate offtopic
<effie_jayx> people just don't join offtopic for small talk
<effie_jayx> and that hurts the ambiance in the channel
<effie_jayx> and this is not a ubuntu-es situation
<effie_jayx> but LjL  suggested some nice ways of redirecting people there
<jpatrick> ok, but when it gets bad in there, don't blame me
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  LjL  and no0tic  are two new ops and we are recruiting
<jpatrick> yes, I've heard
<LjL> jpatrick: when it gets bad where?
<jpatrick> LjL: #ubuntu-es
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  so prepare a proposal for two or more people to help out as well... I would promote ke|p and meisok from the spanish team
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: and _sLap
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: but does Pelicano feel ubuntu-es.org friendly?
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  I trully don't care
<jpatrick> hehe
<effie_jayx> there is no time for old deamons to arrive
<effie_jayx> there are people willing to do the job and they are bound to the CoC
<effie_jayx> what else does he want
<jpatrick> yep, good point
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  like in the case of LjL ...
<effie_jayx> LjL,  did you have any runnings with pelicano before...?
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: yes, good to have IRC Council member on our side
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  it is key to getting #ubuntu-es back in shape
<LjL> effie_jayx, i invited him here time ago as the -es contact, and i asked him to make the channel access list public
<LjL> that's about all i've dealt with him
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: and we will do
<effie_jayx> LjL,  and he followed the suggestions I take it...
<jpatrick> LjL: erm, I think I /cs set #ubuntu-es secure off yesterday...
<LjL> effie_jayx: yes, you can /cs access #ubuntu-es list fine now
<LjL> jpatrick: ssh, don't tell.
<effie_jayx> LjL,  he has a history in not being freindly but I haven't met a single person that can confirm this
<jpatrick> LjL: ah, yes, of course ;)
<effie_jayx> anyways... not interested in personal
<LjL> me neither
<LjL> i could not care less about whatever happened with other people of other teams
<effie_jayx> the work at had is what is to be addressed
<LjL> i want to get the channel back on track and i really don't give a damn about the politics
<effie_jayx> LjL,  right on...
<jpatrick> could I get a staffer to set me as alternate contact of #k-es?
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  please let the people you want to recommend that we have a meeting next sunday I believe... shall confirm date and time
<LjL> jpatrick: i don't think so
<jpatrick> LjL: why not? :)
<LjL> you'd have to ask the current contact
<LjL> well, try.
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  did you see my rant about k-es yesterday?
<LjL> they'll tell you that you need the current contact :)
<jpatrick> LjL: I've tried that several times, na!oith had to bump my level himself (after Riddell went after him)
<LjL> timido was last seen 4 days ago... is he that hard to catch?
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: no, and I recommand ke|p, meisok, mstreetlinux, _sLap and fetova
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  you should have
<jpatrick> LjL: can be weeks before he comes back (Memos don't seem to get through either)
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  ElMecha second guessing a suggestion from botijo about his NP script
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  the example is set at home
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  I could have banned him for telling me "no me jodas"
<jpatrick> @np
<botijo`> A nadie le importa que musica estas escucando. Ocupa espacio, etc.
<jpatrick> bit crube but to the point
<erUSUL> jpatrick: eso está mal escrito ;) es "escuchando"
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  ou can be blunt and still be nice to people
<jpatrick> bleh...
<erUSUL> jpatrick: como va lo de dejarnos añadir y corregir "hechos"
<jpatrick> erUSUL: todavia no se
<jpatrick> @addeditor erUSUL
<botijo`> jpatrick: Error: Solo soy un bot, por favor no pensa que soy inteligente :)
<jpatrick> %addeditor erUSUL
<botijo`> jpatrick: Error: Usario erUSUL no registrado
<jpatrick> bueno..
<LjL> jpatrick, well, we could make you contact in theory, but i don't really feel very comfortable doing that without the approval of the current contact...
<erUSUL> LjL: ese tipo de cosas son las que llevan a conflicto sin necesidad; imho
<jpatrick> @no, np es <reply>A nadie le importa que musica estas escuchando. Ocupa espacio, etc.
<botijo`> Recurdare eso, jpatrick
<jpatrick> LjL: well, I hardly know the guy, but oh well
<LjL> jpatrick, if you can get him to send an email to the irc council address...
<jpatrick> erUSUL: tu coneces TiMiDo?
<erUSUL> jpatrick: no; es de kubuntu-es ?
<jpatrick> erUSUL: no
<LjL> sí
<LjL> buen es el contacto del canal
<jpatrick> no se como
<LjL> ah pero no
<LjL> los bots de danroj aqui no
<jpatrick> really
<qbe> hi all
<LjL> hi
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  botijo` doesn't like me
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  I tried trigering a factoid and it didn't reply
<effie_jayx> erUSUL did the same and It worked
<erUSUL> effie_jayx: no pusiste el |
<erUSUL> effie_jayx: hay que fijarse :P XD
<effie_jayx> erUSUL,  AHhhhh :S
<effie_jayx> erUSUL,  heh
<jpatrick> :)
<no0tic> jpatrick, auto_bleh is now self-commented
<jpatrick> no0tic: woah
<jpatrick> qbe: ^
<no0tic> jpatrick, I added commands syntax and what they really do
 * jpatrick wget
<erUSUL> auto_bleh?
<jpatrick> erUSUL: http://no0tic.homelinux.org/~no0tic/auto_bleh.pl
<erUSUL> for irssi?
<no0tic> erUSUL, the ultimate irssi operator's script
<jpatrick> right, /me is now on lastest rev
<no0tic> :)
<no0tic> jpatrick, you may want to read the first lines
<erUSUL> no0tic: XD good althought i have problems loading irssi scripts... they are in .irssi/scripts and i made the links on autoload but they do not load :(
<no0tic> erUSUL, .irssi/scripts/autorun
<no0tic> erUSUL, not autoload
<erUSUL> no0tic: maybe is becouse i launch it from .screenrc ...
<erUSUL> no0tic: yes autorun sorry my mistake
<no0tic> erUSUL, uhm.. I launch irssi inside screen, not via .screenrc in effect
<jpatrick> no0tic: the ####?
<erUSUL> i have this on my screenrc
<erUSUL> screen -t irc 0 irssi
<erUSUL> to launch irssi on the first window
<no0tic> jpatrick, yes there are commands syntax and explaining
<jpatrick> no0tic: I saw ;)
<no0tic> erUSUL, and then you simply launch "screen"?
<fetova> hi
<erUSUL> no0tic: yes in fact gnome-terminal launchs screen ... gnome-terminal -e 'screen'
<erUSUL> no0tic: from a panel launcher
<no0tic> erUSUL, and if you try to manually launch irssi, do they load?
<no0tic> hi, fetova, may we help you?
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: fetova quiere ser op
<fetova> i wanna help :)
<no0tic> jpatrick, -es?
<jpatrick> no0tic: yes
<jpatrick> @cupie > no0tic
<erUSUL> no0tic: only auto_bleh loaded when run from a shell
<no0tic> erUSUL, try putting scripts directly in autorun, not linking them there
<erUSUL> no0tic: o.O i'm a mo*** the links are wrong!!
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  cool
<erUSUL> no0tic: never mind i was just beiing an idiot :S
<no0tic> erUSUL, :P
 * erUSUL redoing the links
<effie_jayx> jpatrick, just make sure fetova  joins us as we talk to pelicano on sunday
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: tell him that ;)
<fetova> xD
<fetova> i'm here effie_jayx :)
<fetova> on sunday?
<fetova> hour?
<no0tic> 23 UTC
<fetova> ok :)
<fetova> i'll be here :)
<effie_jayx> fetova,  thanks for helping out
<fetova> ;)
<fetova> your welcome :)
<jpatrick> fetova: un "mute"
<fetova> ahhhh
<fetova> como lo haces?
<jpatrick>  /mode +q usario
<fetova> siendo op, supongo...
<fetova> va
<jpatrick> si claro
<fetova> jpatrick: hay algun modo de unirlos a -es-offtopic?
<jpatrick> fetova: banforard supongo
<fetova> eso es...? jpatrick
<LjL> !modes
<ubotu> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
 * fetova reading
<fetova> now i understand why you need help with ubuntu-es xD
<effie_jayx> fetova, yup
<fetova> el @offtopic que hace? effie_jayx
<LjL> @offtopic
<botijo`> #ubuntu-irc es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visitá #ubuntu-es-offtopic. Gracias!
<fetova> ahh... ?
<fetova> entonces fue otra cosa
<LjL> fetova: no
<fetova> lo de que echaron a sikrio o algo asi
<fetova> quiero familiarizarme con las herramientas que hay
<LjL> sí... fue la misma cosa
<LjL> [19:18:09] <effie_jayx> @offtopic | raCkz0r
<LjL> [19:18:09] <botijo`> raCkz0r: #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visitá #ubuntu-es-offtopic. Gracias!
<fetova> ahhhhh
<effie_jayx> fetova, juega con botijo... abrele un privado y envia estos comandos...
<fetova> va
<effie_jayx>  /msg botijo @enter
<effie_jayx> fetova,  y prueba a ver que tal
<fetova> nada...
<fetova> o eso parece, al menos
<effie_jayx> fetova,  escribe @enter en un privado a botijo
<fetova> lo hice
<no0tic> effie_jayx, tenemos una lista de palabras que botijo sabe?
<fetova> que raro...
<effie_jayx> no0tic, si yo se
<effie_jayx> no0tic, no se cuales son las que sabe. :S
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  tienes una lista del factoid de botijo?
<effie_jayx> no0tic,  jpatrick  esta trabajando en el bot.
<no0tic> effie_jayx, jpatrick our italian 'supybot admin' has a small script that creates a local page out of the factoids. I'll try to obtain it for you
<fetova> esta raro...
<fetova> no me hace caso en privado...
<fetova> @modes
<botijo`> Facto modes no encontrado
<fetova> aqui si...
<no0tic> fetova, botijo` no es identificado
<fetova> ?
<fetova> ahhh
<fetova> por eso?
<no0tic> fetova, tienes que hacer /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<fetova> va
<no0tic> fetova, si quieres verlo en privado
<fetova> sep...
<fetova> era eso
<fetova> gracias :p
<no0tic> estraño que no sea identificado
<fetova> sep...
<effie_jayx> no0tic,  fantastic
<effie_jayx> I gotta head for work...
<no0tic> fetova, sep?
<effie_jayx> hold the fort all
<effie_jayx> :D
<no0tic> :)
<fetova> mal español :P
<fetova> sep == si
<no0tic> ah :)
<fetova> :P
<fetova> ser op es una tarea ardua en un canal frecuentado... eso estoy viendo...
<jpatrick> no0tic: botijo ya tiene uno (el de uboti)
<jpatrick> ubotu*
<no0tic> fetova, sep :P
<no0tic> jpatrick, lo mismo?
<jpatrick> no0tic: el mismo (pero no tiene servidor http)
<no0tic> jpatrick, so it's as it hadn't one
<no0tic> jpatrick, or is it accessible in any way?
<danroj__> jpatrick, hola
<danroj__> solucionaste lo de mi problema?
<jpatrick> danroj__: no
<danroj__> entonce
<danroj__> me kede con el lban?
<fetova> no0tic: jaajajaja
<jpatrick> no0tic: it's not accessible (I've asked canonical admins)
<fetova> [12:51] <no0tic> fetova, sep :P
<jpatrick> LjL: arkaitz is...
<LjL> i can't keep trying to help him now anyway, i need to go
<jpatrick> see you later then
<fetova> por cierto...
<fetova> se han dado cuenta de que hay dos locobot en #ubuntu-es ?
<fetova> asi debe ser?
<jpatrick> si, pero no sabemos de quienes son
<fetova> ????????
<fetova> ora...
<fetova> eso esta algo "simpatico" ...
<danroj__> jpatrick, una cosa
<danroj__> yo no puedo entrar en ubuntu-es
<danroj__> ?
<danroj__> ademas el ban que me pusieron no tengo idea porque si no rompi ninguna regla
<danroj__> no hice ni spam ni flood
<jpatrick> danroj__: yo tampoco lo se
<danroj__> :(
<jameswf> To whom do I request a cloak?
<no0tic> jameswf, what type?
<fetova> jpatrick: esta en la lista de bans?
<jameswf> thats an awesom question :)  brobably user/developer I am not sure of my options
<jpatrick> fetova: lo haci Pelicano, asi que no lo voy a tocar
<fetova> va...
<fetova> cada quien se hace responsable de sus baneos¡
<fetova> ?
<fetova> o como esta organizado eso?
<jpatrick> fetova: Pelicano es el admin de todo
<fetova> ya lo acabo de ver...
<fetova> no creo que funcione, danroj :(
<fetova> por como esta el veto, no creo
<danroj> _:(
<danroj> lo peor es que ni se porque fue
<danroj> jpatrick, una pregunta
<danroj> yo puedo meter a supybot a otros servidores?
<jpatrick> no se
<danroj> desde el mismo archivo .conf
<danroj> ok
<danroj> jpatrick, me puede hacer el ultimo favor?
<jpatrick> nunca lo he probado
<danroj> mmm ok
<fetova> danroj: si
<danroj> jpatrick, como se llama la carpeta donde esta el plugin donde guarda lo que le enseño a el bot?
<danroj> es decir este
<danroj> @hola
<botijo`> Hola! Bienvenido a #ubuntu-irc !
<danroj> como se llama ese plugin es para editar el codigo
<jpatrick> danroj: se llama Encyclopedia, y si lo buscas por internet lo encuentras
<danroj> ok
<danroj> jpatrick, pero descargue una carpeta donde estaban todos los plugins
<danroj> y en una de esas me permite hacer ese plugin
<danroj> seran diferentes?
<jpatrick> danroj: lo pones tu bot/plugins
<danroj> si si jpatrick epera te muestro
<danroj> jpatrick, mira no he descarga ese plugin de enciclopedia
<danroj> pero tengo este
<danroj> !hola
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hola - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danrobot> danroj: "hola" - Hola! Bienvenido a #ubuntu-irc !
<danroj> es el mismo no?
<jpatrick> o/
<fetova> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fetova> por lo de locobot
<fetova> ahi hay alguien como contacto...
<danroj> kien es el creador de ubotu ?
<fetova> ni idea, pero ahi esta quien lo opera
<fetova> !contact
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about contact - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fetova> nop
<fetova> ahi no dice
<fetova> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<danroj> :P
<fetova> pues quien sabe...
<fetova> !author
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about author - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ompaul> %test
<ompaul> @test
<botijo> esto es una prueba
<danroj> @list
<ubotu> Admin, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, Filter, FreenodeAuth, Lart, Math, Mess, Misc, Owner, Services, User, and Webcal
<botijo> Facto list no encontrado
<ompaul> so why the second bot but anyway
<danroj> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jpatrick> ompaul: LjL let me
<ompaul> jpatrick, np
<ompaul> curious as it did not say who to contact in its cloak ;-)
 * fetova necesita leer las reglas de #ubuntu-es
<jpatrick> estan en el /topic
<danroj> jpatrick, me puedes decir donde descargar enciclopedia ? no lo encuentro
<jpatrick> danroj: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-es.bot/ubuntu-es-bot/botijo-trunk
<danroj> tengo un problema con synaptic jpatrick
<danroj> me puedes ayudar?
<jpatrick> I needed that
<jpatrick> no0tic: we need a /atn :D
 * fetova no las encuentra xD
<jpatrick> no0tic: possibly saying "I'm muting you for $minutes"
<LjL> what's this thing with mutes
<Tm_T> what thing?
<LjL> a mute is good when someone pastes, or when you're not sure if someone posted something by mistake or is going to keep spamming
<LjL> it's not a "punishment"
<LjL> if someone misbehaves they get warned, kicked and banned if they go on
<LjL> they don't need to understand that they can get away with N minutes of being muted depending on how bad what they said was
<xq> +q?
<LjL> yeah, mute = +q
<xq> aye for hostname or nickname
<xq> Catalyze is what they called it awhile back! I think...I remembered it by +q for "quiet" hehe
<xq> Is there a person or person(s) with access to get a log bot in my channel? :\ I sent an e-mail about two months ago, and then a follow-up three weeks ago and never heard back.
<LjL> xq: i kind of know the feeling... what do you need with it?
<xq> Just for logging purposes when I'm not there or idling
<xq> Mainly for official logging purposes for the team
<xq> So we/I can have an archive
<xq> For when things (questions or comments) arise
<xq> At least I can look back into the logs that the bot has taken, I see that it is in numberous channels and logs are being taken on a continued basis
<xq> I have access to quite a few stable shells...I don't mind hosting a "log bot" if you know of a good script or two worth my looking into? But I would still rather go with what the other Ubuntu team admins are using, you know?
<PriceChild> irssi logging ftw
<qbe> irssistats
<xq> But in the meantime, do you know of any scripts for eggdrops or anything that I could host I guess via a screened session and upload to FTP/http?
<PriceChild> you don't need a "bot", just a client that logs
<PriceChild> and with irssi, its "simple" to change how it outputs etc.
<xq> Price, I already do that. Leave irssi running 24/7 and use screen and the log running
<xq> yeah...
<xq> I have a co-admin now, would be helpful though if they could access it
<xq> And starting to get a bit bigger, so would like to start having public access/public domain logs
<LjL> xq, you sent the email to a-dmin at ub-untu-eu.org?
<xq> yes
<xq> That is Fabbione, right?
<LjL> no
<xq> oh
<xq> hmm
<LjL> fabbione doesn't handle logs anymore
<LjL> and anyway, one thing was ubuntulog, another the locobots
<xq> I thought that is what I read in the Wiki
<xq> Okay, so e-mail admin@ubuntueu.org?
<LjL> with a hyphen between ubuntu and eu
<xq> k
<LjL> xq: you never had the logging bot in the channel before the name change, right?
<xq> nope
<xq> never
<no0tic> jpatrick, will do it in a minute :)
<no0tic> jpatrick, uhm, I read the scroll back, won't do it anymore :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-01-22
<effie_jayx> jpatrick:  is there a different set of rules for #k-es?
<sysdef> jpatrick: according to the channel entrymsg 'el canal oficial de kubuntu': nope
<sysdef> err
<sysdef> @ effie_jayx
<botijo> Facto effie_jayx no encontrado
<sysdef> effie_jayx: LjL will be a usefull contact for this question, i guess
<sysdef> .*( or botijo ... )
<LjL> effie_jayx, i don't think there are different rules, of course the channel is so small right now that there is no need to be particularly strict i guess
<LjL> but if people are insulting or stuff, just ping
<Tm_T> LjL: how small?
<LjL> Tm_T: 17
<Tm_T> er
<Tm_T> oh
<Tm_T> -fi channels have together way over 100
<Tm_T> and unofficial ones have hundreds more
<nalioth> Tm_T: -fi channels aren't being used to plan trollery, either
<effie_jayx> LjL:  ok... but habits must not fosilize
<nalioth> the -es channels are having problems with trolls
<Tm_T> nalioth: true, or when does, I'm there
<LjL> effie_jayx, #ubuntu-es is enough for me, i don't think i can monitor #kubuntu-es as well too much... you should ping jpatrick about it. if there's people spamming etc, just say !ops as usual, i do have access there, but i really cannot seriously monitor it
<effie_jayx> nalioth we are on the -es channels trying to bring them back in shape
<nalioth> effie_jayx: i know  :)
<nalioth> effie_jayx: i've been chasing your trolls around for a while, now
<effie_jayx> LjL:  I told jpatrick yesterday about it.. he didnt mind... I am merely reminding the guys that they must remember rules. rules begin at home
<LjL> effie_jayx: i've certainly nothing against you reminding them
<effie_jayx> LjL:  see.. They want a more permisive channel now.
<LjL> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<effie_jayx> permisive channel will harbor the people you filter in #ubuntu-es
<effie_jayx> LjL: now the guy wants to be my shrink
<LjL> effie_jayx, you really need to talk to jpatrick - mrstreetlinux is an op too, and if he says the rules are different, then they're different for what i'm concerned
<effie_jayx> well let them deal with it
<effie_jayx> I have too much at times with just #ubuntu-ve
<effie_jayx> venezuela is really a troll nation
<no0tic> @enter
<Tm_T> LjL: ok, now I'm laughing
<LjL> did you un-rot13 my message? :)
<Tm_T> nah, wouldn't bother
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: same rules for #k-es
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: /whois jpatrick me next time ;)
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  I really don't think they are as enforced though
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  whay?
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: it shows if i'm away :)
<effie_jayx> s/whay/why
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: just don't go to hard on the guys
<effie_jayx> ahhh don't worry
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  I haven't been hard on them. but they do get intense on the off topic
<jpatrick> yep
<jpatrick> I had to +m the channel once
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  they even start using some big words like 'orto' and onthe stuff
<effie_jayx> jpatrick, it's a small channel
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: yeah..
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  I don't worry about the guys there... they know eachother. but trolls are around and their habitual behaviour may harbor trolls and you wouldn't want that. That's all
<effie_jayx> they best be sure when to do offtopic or when to use foul language
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: don't worry, I know them (and the trolls)
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: do you know what happened to danroj in the end?
<no0tic> juliux, ping
<no0tic> sorry juliux
<no0tic> jpatrick, ping
<jpatrick> no0tic: pong
<juliux> ok
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  I know he had a bot and he tried using it in every channel .
<no0tic> effie_jayx, continue :)
<effie_jayx> no0tic, the prosecution rests
<no0tic> effie_jayx, :)
<elkbuntu> danroj is out of our hair for a while?
<LjL> banlist and seenserv would hint so
<fetova> greetings - hola :)
<LjL> bonjour
<fetova> jajaja :D
<fetova> how was going all? :)
<effie_jayx> what happened to him
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: I threw him out
<fetova> ?
<erUSUL> jpatrick: es un poco excesivo banear a la primera infracción. Hay que avisar primero y luego si se repite banear imho
<jpatrick> erUSUL: no creo que es la primera..
<erUSUL> jpatrick: estaba claro que no conocia lo del pastebin
 * LjL thinks floodbot's mute function might be useful in there
<fetova> +1 (LjL idea)
<jpatrick> I missed it I think
<fetova> ;)
<jpatrick> hmm
<jpatrick> Connecting to no0tic.homelinux.org|151.23.189.55|:80... failed: Connection refused.
<jpatrick> ah, now it works
<no0tic> jpatrick, vary bad connection today
<jpatrick> :)
<erUSUL> jpatrick: where is botijo??
<jpatrick> erUSUL: dear
<jpatrick> dead*
<erUSUL> :S
<erUSUL> jpatrick: any reason?
<jpatrick> erUSUL: cannot connect to it with ssh
<LjL> now is there any reasonably valid reason on earth to have #kubuntu-es-offtopic?
<LjL> i think #ubuntu-es-offtopic will be hard enough to get populated
<jpatrick> LjL: I told them not to
<jpatrick> man, one simple command and they don't get it
<no0tic> jpatrick, they didn't registered it yet (I think who opened it doesn't even know what chanserv is)
<jpatrick> *sigh*
<no0tic> jpatrick, you need to be channel op to register it (if you're thinking about it)
<jpatrick> LjL: ok, we wait till they leave, I go back in and register and forward all to #u-es-ot
<LjL> jpatrick: i'm a bit concerned about mrstreetlinux though, am i wrong about it?
<jpatrick> LjL: what about him?
<nalioth> jpatrick: you don't have to wait on anything
<jpatrick> nalioth: oh... :)
<nalioth> jpatrick: if there is an #*buntu* channel naming problem, it can be sorted
<nalioth> or channel ownership problems
<LjL> nalioth: hold the hammer for a second
<nalioth> LjL: i'm just letting jpatrick know.
<jpatrick> LjL: they seem to have hidden now that we're there
<LjL> jpatrick: well nothing, but yesterday too effie_jayx was trying to enforce ontopic-ness (it was that, wasn't it?) in #k-es, but mrstreetlinux disagreed saying the channel shouldn't have strict rules. now, maybe it shouldn't, it's small enough after all, but it's again a matter of knowing what we're aiming at
<jpatrick> LjL: yeah, he is a bit... why-did-you-ban-him kind of guy
<LjL> right, so now i'd like to make sure he also understands #k-es-ot is stupid
<LjL> unrelated, but can you guy clear up my mind on something
<LjL> [20:15:01] <Sapote> tonico: lea el topic
 * jpatrick tries to parse the last sentence
<LjL> "lea"? not "lee"? is one supposed to use the polite form with people on the channel?
<LjL> s/guy/guys/
<LjL> i mean, is it impolite or something if i use 'tu' with people?
<LjL> in italian, we never really use the polite form on the internet
<jpatrick> no, it's a command, you use third person singular..
<LjL> *third*?
<jpatrick> "Llevame la roba!"
<LjL> but that's an imperative isn't it... well yes ok, it looks the same as third person
<LjL> but then again third person of "leer" is "lee" not "lea", isn't it
<LjL> yo leo tu lees el lee
<jpatrick> must be a typo :)
<LjL> but i saw no0tic too saying stuff like that, in the third person plural as well
<LjL> "saben eso?" yo dico "sabeis eso?"
<no0tic> yes, el imperativo es lee tu, leé vos (I think only in spain), lea él, etc
<LjL> no0tic: with the subjunctive when it's negative, right? so "lee", but "no leas"
<jpatrick> hmm, these guys don't seem to be responding anymore...
<LjL> not "no leer" like in italian
<no0tic> LjL, in latinoamerican there isn't second person plural
<LjL> ah
<no0tic> LjL, right no leas
<LjL> but there is the singular?
<no0tic> LjL, yes
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<LjL> también aqui pero
<LjL> entre... no entra?
<LjL> no obtendras?
<no0tic> busca*s*
<LjL> yes, buscas too
<LjL> si buscas... entra... allí obtendras
<LjL> no?
<LjL> but someone already told me it's correct that way, some time ago
<jpatrick> creo que si
<no0tic> LjL, even if someone says castillano is the same all over the world, it is not
<jpatrick> oh noes, it's danroj...
<danroj> hi
<danroj> una pregunta como puedo hacer para que ChanServ me mande un mensaje despues de que aparesca el topic?
<danroj> como en ubuntu-es este mensaje -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-es] Por favor respete el CoC → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/esCodeOfConduct
<LjL>  /msg chanserv help set entrymsg
<jpatrick> LjL: well, ElMecha isn't responding to /notice's or /msg's
<jpatrick> LjL: couldn't we just get nal!oth to op there?
<jpatrick> wait..
<nalioth> jpatrick: what needs to happen to #kubuntu-es-offtopic ?
<jpatrick> nalioth: one sec, having a chat with the guy
<jpatrick> nalioth: ok, looks like he isn't going to hand it over
<jpatrick> or he doesn't want me to have ops..
<nalioth> so what needs to happen to #kubuntu-es-offtopic?
<jpatrick> nalioth: could you op me there to register it and forward it to #u-es-ot?
<nalioth> no sense in that
<jpatrick> there's no sense in having the channel
<nalioth> and now it is 'not'
<nalioth> nobody can talk in it
<jpatrick> brilliant :)
<nalioth> nobody can join it
<nalioth> and it doesn't exist in the channels db
<jpatrick> and it cannot be registered?
<nalioth> only by freenode staff intervention, jpatrick
<jpatrick> nalioth: ok, great
<erUSUL> LjL: < LjL> [20:15:01] <Sapote> tonico: lea el topic ... yes sometimes we use the polite form and Argentinian use it more becouse the y use "vos" no "tu" as second person. Sapote is argentinian
<erUSUL> LjL: and regarding the ubotu factoid... i do not see any problem in being polite ;) (i was the one that requested its current form)
<LjL> erUSUL: yeah, it's just it's weird to me, because in italian using the polite form would sound really *too* polite... like we were being ironic to them, not sure i make myself clear
<LjL> erUSUL: like if i said in english, "You, gentle Sir, are kindly requested to join #ubuntu-es for your Spanish-speaking support inquiries"
<LjL> s/your/Your/
<LjL> no0tic: "Se cerca aiuto in italiano, per favore entri nel canale #ubuntu-it, dove troverà più facilmente aiuto" - più che essere gentile, la gente si sentirebbe presa per il culo, no?
<erUSUL> LjL: in spain it may sound the same but we have to count with the other spanish speaking countries were using the familiar form can be viewed as *extemely* impolite
<LjL> i see
<LjL> erUSUL: but so in the end, if i see "lee (not lea) el topic" to someone, i may sound extremely impolite to them, depending where they come from?
<erUSUL> LjL: well we all have to be a little bit flexible. i hardly ever use the polite form and afaik never offended anyone but i can understand if someone (as Sapote) use it. And i find it natural in a semi-official msg such as the ubotu factoid
<LjL> ok
<LjL> @bot
<jpatrick> LjL: it's gone, for now
<LjL> yeah was just checking if it came back by miracle
<jpatrick> I've lost ssh connection to it
<fetova> [15:12] <canros> ¿Que opinan de la adquisicion de Mysql por parte de SunMicrosystems, piensan que esto repercutira en nuevos cambios y que Mysql deje de estar disponible de forma abierta?
<fetova> corrijanme
<fetova> es offtopic?
<LjL> sí es
<fetova> va
<fetova> solo soporte...
<fetova> y ya?
<LjL> no es una pregunta de soporte, solo es una duda general... y del tipo que frecuentemente provoca flame
<LjL> solo soporte
<fetova> cierto
<LjL> hay bien -es-offtopic para el resto
<fetova> va
<fetova> seeee
<fetova> no hay ni la mitad de gente ahi
<LjL> claro... hasta que todos no entran porque saben/veen que no hay ninguno, siempre será así.
<LjL> ve en #ubuntu-offtopic si no hay ningun
<fetova> estoy dentro
<fetova> y estan adentro...
<LjL> solo digo, razonar que "es inútil mandar a gente a -es-offtopic porque no hay nadie" es la manera de siempre continuar a no haber nadie ahí. el dia que dos o tres personas no se van inmediatamente cuando veen que solo hay menos de 10 personas, y empiezan hablar un poco... es el dia que el canal tiene una posibilidad de empezar a funcionar
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<LjL> !no es is <reply> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<erUSUL> LjL: is kubuntu-es an active channel?
<LjL> erUSUL: yes
 * erUSUL feels that that will only divide an conquer but anyway...
<LjL> "divide and conquer" is usually meant as a good thing :)
<LjL> anyway, it's not new
<erUSUL> LjL: not when we are the ones divided and conquered XD
<LjL> well you aren't really being conquered though, at worst your dividing with your own hands ,9
<LjL> ;) even
<erUSUL> LjL: yes that's true ;)
<fetova> xD
<LjL> _r1_: noelia eventually spammed #ubuntu as well..
#ubuntu-irc 2008-01-23
<wyclif> i need some help
<PriceChild> wyclif, with what?
<wyclif> LjL banned me from #ubuntu-ops!!!! after i was asked to come back 24 hours + ago...
<wyclif> i don't understand
<PriceChild> LjL, come back in a few days
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> wyclif, come back in a few days
<wyclif> what did I do wrong?
<LjL> PriceChild: want to ban me too to be sure?
<nalioth> wyclif: this is not the channel for this.
<LjL> wyclif, why don't you highlight another couple of random people and find out?
<PriceChild> LjL, you'd better watch yourself.
<wyclif> how can i resolve this?
<nalioth> wyclif: you can return to #ubuntu-ops and act in a responsible manner
<wyclif> nalioth thank you
<danroj> hola qbe
<wyclif> nalioth i am still banned from ops
<danroj> qbe, como se muestra la ayuda en supybot? es !help plugin?
<nalioth> wyclif: i thought the ban had been removed from there when i answered you earlier. it has been removed now
<wyclif> nalioth ah, ok.  i appreciate that.  i am new here and trying to obey the rules
<danroj> !list
<danrobot> danroj: Admin, Babelfish, BadWords, Channel, Config, Infobot, Misc, Owner, and User
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nalioth> wtf
<danroj> @list
<ubotu> Admin, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, Filter, FreenodeAuth, Lart, Math, Mess, Misc, Owner, Services, User, and Webcal
<Nafallo> !Lart
<danrobot> Wish I knew, Nafallo.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nalioth> danroj: please remove your bot from here
<danroj> nalioth, my bot is danrobot
<nalioth> danroj: yes, i know.
<danroj> nalioth, no
<danroj> my bot not exist in this channel
<LjL> danroj: tu bot está aqui.
<LjL> y no lo queremos aqui.
<danroj> ups perdon
<danroj> no sabia
<danroj> soryy
<danroj> ya lo saco LjL
<LjL> también este canal no es un canal de ayuda para bots
<danroj> LjL, cual canal?
<LjL> lo donde somos
<LjL> #ubuntu-irc
<no0tic> LjL, rispondendo alla tua traduzione, sì, decisamente presa per il culo
<LjL> jpatrick, timido is online
<no0tic> LjL, he's taking a shower
<effie_jayx> no0tic, how do you know?
<effie_jayx> ;)
<Seeker`> you dont want to know
<effie_jayx> Seeker`, indeed
 * effie_jayx just read up
<effie_jayx> you guys had fun ?
<no0tic> are you sure you want to know?
<effie_jayx> no0tic, about the irc events today...
<danroj> LjL, sabe de supybot?
<effie_jayx> danroj,  ya te dijeron que este no es un canal de soporte para supybots
<no0tic> danroj, go ask in #supybot
<danroj> ok thanks
<LjL> ....don't....strangle.....danroj....resist...the....urge...
<effie_jayx> I thought jpatrick  had *taken cared* of danroj
<LjL> dynamic IP
<effie_jayx> LjL, can he ban all the last 125 numbers _P
<effie_jayx> no0tic, I didn't mean "you guys had fun..." in the same fashion as in "how do you know?"... I just read that you had to deal with a new channel being opened and the op not wanting to redirect
<effie_jayx> there is animosity towards the #ubuntu-es channel
<effie_jayx> it's almost as if #ubuntu-es was not ... cool for some of the #kubuntu-es users ... :S
<no0tic> effie_jayx, I mainly watched cows passing by
 * effie_jayx wonders why
<effie_jayx> lol @ cow cat walking
<Breakage> Hey, could I get a cloak please? :)
<nalioth> Breakage: i suspect you want #freenode
<nalioth> what kind of cloak?
<Breakage> nalioth: yes #freenode please
<Breakage> nalioth: hostmask cloak
<danroj> LjL, que pena me recuerda el comando para mensajes de ChanServ  e una ves lo anoto ?
<danroj> el k me paso hace rato :D
<Breakage> if possible :))
<danroj> jpatrick, hi
<jpatrick> no0tic: I set that last night ;)
<jdavies> hmm, does connecting from another nick (linked to another) pick up the modes for the other?
<jdavies> 0/win 15
<jdavies> I'm missing my +6u :(
<jpatrick> LjL: well, no reply from TiMiDo..
<Breakage> Hey, could I get a Ubuntu cloak on freenode? Please.
<jussi01> Breakage: are you an ubuntu member?
<Breakage> Breakage: On Launchpad?
<Breakage> dohh
<jussi01> Breakage: no, an actual ubuntu member
<jussi01> !member
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Breakage> oh not yet hold on
<jussi01> Breakage: it takes a bit. you dont just _get_ membership...
<Breakage> jussi01: i'll take a look. ah ok :) i'd like to help the community too :)
<jussi01> Breakage: you can though have an unaffiliated cloak. go ask for that in #freenode
<Breakage> could do some xubuntu beta testing.
<Breakage> jussi01: thanks i'll check out the ubuntu new member page 1st.
<botijo> En #ubuntu-ar-cafe, Vero1 havia dicho: @qué es lo que encontrás?????
<silvergryphon> g'evening, everyone
<silvergryphon> could someone help a poor helpless waif lost in this scary world of Gnomes and Grubs ?   (in particular, this Grub that's biting me in the butt)
<erUSUL> silvergryphon: support in #ubuntu channel
<danroj> jpatrick, esta?
<jpatrick> danroj: si
<danroj> no repeti nada estaba corrigiendo una palabra y se me fue el enter
<danroj> solo fue 2 veces nada mas
<danroj> mira y veras
<jpatrick> ok, unbanado
<danroj> ok
<jussi01> jpatrick: out of curiosity, what is botijo for?
<jpatrick> botijo: Spanish ubotu basically
<jpatrick> jussi01: ^^
<danroj>  /exit
<jussi01> jpatrick: ahh, cool.
<jpatrick> @bot > jussi01
<jussi01> jpatrick: :D
<jpatrick> jussi01: how do you do that?
<jussi01> jpatrick: what?
<jussi01> the she said thing?
<jpatrick> jussi01: make a bot say something to someone
<jussi01> jpatrick: the same as you just did...
<erUSUL> botijo: tell jpatrick about bot
<jussi01> jpatrick: thats my bot...
<erUSUL> ;)
<jpatrick> aaah, now I see
<no0tic> jpatrick, yes, you can remove the file ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-01-24
<[GuS]> Hi people,
<[GuS]> i would like to know if someone could give me the Ubuntu member cloak, since i am one of them
<nalioth> [GuS]: what's your launchpad page?
<[GuS]> https://launchpad.net/~gdiaz
<nalioth> ubotu: tell [GuS] about member
<[GuS]> Ok
<erUSUL> @envy
<botijo> Facto envy no encontrado
<jpatrick> @envy is <alias>automatix
<erUSUL> @envy es <reply>Envy es un script no soportado que puede dejar el sistema corrupto. Nosotros no lo soportamos
 * erUSUL ;)
<jpatrick> @envy es <reply>Envy es un script no soportado que puede dejar el sistema corrupto. Nosotros no lo soportamos
<jpatrick> erUSUL: hecho
<erUSUL> jpatrick: gracias :)
<nalioth> automatix? eeeewww
<jpatrick> so true
<rolf> hello, anyone in charge of logbots on here?
<LjL> rolf, no, afraid not. what's the problem anyway?
<rolf> LjL: may I message you? It's a bit embarassing
<LjL> rolf: let me guess, you need stuff removed from logs...?
<rolf> erm, ye
<rolf> br0ken mouse
<LjL> i really cannot speak for the bot owners... but i somewhat doubt they'd do that
<LjL> is that locobot or ubuntulog?
<rolf> bitch got totally mad, cycled through active windows and finally dumped the stuff into this term
<rolf> ubuntulog
<PriceChild> rolf, what channel?
<rolf> #ubuntu
<LjL> rolf, it's possible that some of the stuff you thought you pasted actually didn't reach the channel
<LjL> since you were muted by the bot after the first six lines
<rolf> what really?!
<rolf> it showed eight here until I got muted
<LjL> rolf: anyway, even if you did manage to remove those lines from the official ubuntu logs, i suspect there are other services logging them, and google will have them in a day or two
<rolf> that would make a HUGE diff
<rolf> so, what was the last line?
<LjL> pm
<rolf> phew
<LjL> rolf: that's all that was seen from my server, and most likely from any other server too
<rolf> thanks LjL
<rolf> THANKS in fact :)
<LjL> PriceChild: who'd have said the floodbot would save someone from posting a credit card number ;)
<rolf> not a CC but still something close :)
<LjL> yeah was just a guess
<LjL> although...
<LjL> uhm no, i don't log that :P
<rolf> hehe :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-01-25
<jpatrick> LjL: I haven't had a since word from TiMiDo now
<jpatrick> single*
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  you pinged?
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: ah, never mind it's nothing :)
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  ok
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  I am proposing meisok and ke|p for op in #ubuntu-es
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: better poke them in #-es-web :)
<jpatrick> win 24
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  I have
<jpatrick> great :)
<effie_jayx> I had a long chat with ke|p and explained the situation. she has issues with pelicano but he was quite keen on having people commited to helping... and ke|p is by all means commited
<jpatrick> yep
<fetova> greetings, saludos :)
<LjL> hejsan
<jpatrick> LjL: http://www.kubuntu.org/contact.php
<jpatrick> LjL: will that win over fnode staff? :)
<LjL> jpatrick: no, but it wins over us
<jpatrick> oh
<LjL> i'll get around to making you contact
<jpatrick> because TiMiDo just walked off...
<LjL> jpatrick: have you sent him any memoserv about it?
<LjL> jpatrick: also, what if i speak galician?
 * LjL runs
<jpatrick> LjL: now now, you're making an assumption :)
<erUSUL> LjL: i speak galician XD you need a translation?
<erUSUL> LjL: i can try with portuguese too XD
<LjL> erUSUL: guess what, i spoke with portuguese people the other day, and my attempt at spanish seemed to be enough for them :P
<erUSUL> LjL: good to know they have to they are surrounded with spanish speaking cauntries here in europe and in latin america XD
 * LjL makes a channel for ubuntu support in milanese
<LjL> erUSUL: well, but they were replying to me in portuguese, and i understood them anyway :)
<erUSUL> LjL: we all may learn speranto and end this babel tower once and for all LOL XD
<LjL> eww esperanto
<LjL> let's just speak bad latin
<LjL> latino sine flexione is attractive
<LjL> to an italian at least
<LjL> ooor we could just learn that couple of words that allow a romance speaker to more or less understand any other written romance language ;)
<davies> hi no0tic
<no0tic> hi davies/jpatrick :)
<davies> no0tic: I'm testing danroj's intelligence ;)
<no0tic> lol
<no0tic> davies, did you checked the latest auto_bleh update? it fixes some problems with logging
<no0tic> davies, next release will feature log entries removal and ban lifting
<davies> :D
<tritium> no0tic: where's the latest auto_bleh update?
<no0tic> no0tic.homelinux.org/~no0tic
<tritium> Thanks, no0tic.  Are you the one updating it?
<no0tic> yes
<tritium> Cool, thanks
<no0tic> tritium, read initial comments to know how to use new features
<tritium> I see them.  Thanks.
<davies> hola danroj
<danroj> hola davies
 * P3L|C4N0 saludos
<davies> P3L|C4N0: !
<erUSUL> P3L|C4N0: hola o/
<P3L|C4N0> o/ hi people!
<davies> P3L|C4N0: hola, puedes cambiar mis permisos en #u-es: jpatrick@* a solo jpatrick?
<P3L|C4N0> danroj, ok, no problem
<davies> yo^^ ;)
<danroj> P3L|C4N0, ?¿?
<davies> P3L|C4N0: es que si no, con mis otros nicks no tengo aceso :)
<erUSUL> P3L|C4N0: me ha comentado Sapote que hay una reunion el domingo a las 23:00 UTC? que enviaste un email a los ops... a mi no me ha llegado ;)
<P3L|C4N0> erUSUL, que email utilizas con frecuencia? yo remiti al que figura en LP
<erUSUL> el de launchpad lo uso con frecuencia.... Sapote me comento que quizás se te paso añadirme al CC: o Para:  ;)
<P3L|C4N0> erUSUL, bien no hay problema, efectivamente hay reunion de ops todos los domingos
<davies> bueno, y a 23:00 UTC no puedo estar
<P3L|C4N0> davies, que hora sería para ti?
<P3L|C4N0> por que la idea era que sea una hora en la que pudieramos coincidir todos
<erUSUL> P3L|C4N0: en -offtopic ?
<P3L|C4N0> en todo caso en donde corresponde #ubuntu-es-ops
<erUSUL> P3L|C4N0: se ha creado ese canal ?
<P3L|C4N0> si a peticion de los demas ops del canal
<davies> P3L|C4N0: 11:00 UTC :)
<P3L|C4N0> davies, esa es tu hora actual?
<davies> P3L|C4N0: estoy a UTC+1 (tiempo espana)
<erUSUL> davies: en españa es algo tarde (12 de la noche) pero bueno intentaré estar...
<davies> erUSUL: sip, y con clases el dia siguiente tampoco
<erUSUL> davies: es dificil coordinar con el otro lado del atlantico ;) es lo que hay
<davies> erUSUL: con las reuniones de Kubuntu, hacemos una semana 11:00 UTC, el otro 23:00
<P3L|C4N0> davies, 11UTC para ti es el medio día, aqui seria demasiado temprano casi las 6am
<davies> :)
<P3L|C4N0> seria mas razonable algo asi como 15 UTC donde ustedes esten a las 4p y nosotros a las 10am
<davies> si
<P3L|C4N0> me parece que ese es un mejor horario
<danroj> una pregunta coomo hecho a una persona de mi canal y que cuando lo heche muestra porque fue hechado de este?
<davies>  /kick persona
<danroj> ejemplo hecho a una persona y cuando lo heche muestre un mensaje de porque fue hechado
<davies>  /kick persona razon
<botijo> Comienza en ·CUPIE charla sobre zshell
<LjL> danroj pero no estamos en un canal de ayuda sobre IRC, deberias haberlo comprendido despues que te lo hemos dicho así muchas veces...
<danroj> ok
<davies> woohoo, finally
<erUSUL> davies: quien fue el que le dijo que existia este canal...? me pregunto? XP
<davies> erUSUL: los de #ubuntu-ops creo :p
<davies> erUSUL: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgopOCnHYkE
<davies> erUSUL: no tiene nada que ver con (K)Ubuntu no? :|
 * erUSUL mirando
<davies> por eso, el hago fuera por spam/offtopic
<erUSUL> no; nada que ver es la intro de una serie antigua ....
<davies> bueno
<davies> pero tengo razon o no?
<erUSUL> davies: posteo el link en el canal?
<davies> si
<davies> y en #ubuntu-es tambien
<erUSUL> davies: yo hubiera dado solo un aviso... pero si lo baneaste hecho está ;).
<davies> erUSUL: el deberia saber mejor
<davies> 16:36 < jiraya> davies, veja
<davies> eso que querie dicer?
<erUSUL> davies: exacto... quitalo mañana es lo que suelo hacer yo. Les digo que por offtopic 24 horas fuera y listo
<erUSUL> davies: veja --> vea --> look,watch,see
<davies> ahh
<erUSUL> davies: es portugues no?
<davies> no se portugues :)
 * davies se va a dormir
<erUSUL> davies: night
<LjL> erUSUL, that exists already
<LjL> !rootshell
<ubotu> Using !sudo with single commands in preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<erUSUL> should have checked it XD thanks anyway
#ubuntu-irc 2008-01-26
<no0tic> !noroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<effie_jayx> heya
<Pici> hi
<jpatrick> < mcassino> ok ... muchas gracias pedazo de mierda, hijo de mil puta
<jpatrick> that was nice
<qbe> ouch
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  have you seen pelicano arround?
<jpatrick> effie...
<jpatrick> win 27
<jpatrick> with / this time irssi
<fetova> buenas :)
<fetova> he estado pensando... y... no doy muy bien...
<erUSUL> fetova: hi
<fetova> como se le podria hacer para activar #u-es-ot?
<fetova> hi :D
<fetova> i wanna activate de #u-es-ot...
<erUSUL> fetova: una politica agresiva de ban forwarding ??? XD
<fetova> jajajajaja :D
<fetova> no...
<fetova> algo suave
<PriceChild> fetova, /msg chanserv info #ubuntu-es, and talk to the guy listed as "contact"
<fetova> se me ocurria algo como unas dinamicas o algo asi...
<erUSUL> P3l|c4n0 is the contact
<fetova> hi PriceChild, i know...
<fetova> but...
<PriceChild> but?
<fetova> i wanna get some ideas to do #u-es-ot more atractive
<fetova> only...
<fetova> i guess that can help a lot...
<PriceChild> i would start off with suggesting a *reason* to the guy.
<fetova> what do you think?
<PriceChild> I don't think its needed.
<fetova> i think that for the ot...
<fetova> if the channel it's active...
<fetova> the people wanna go
<fetova> ...
<erUSUL> fetova: es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola o catch-22 como dicen los anglosajones
<erUSUL> fetova: no hay mucho que se pueda hacer
<fetova> mmm...
<fetova> siento que el metodo es lo importante
<fetova> si empujas una pelota ligeramente mal... no va a donde quieres :)+
<erUSUL> fetova: si no hay gente la gente no entra y si la gente no entra no habrá gente
<fetova> mmm...
<fetova> veo sencillo el hacer que entren...
<fetova> el problema es que se queden
<fetova> y que se pueda usar para su proposito...
<fetova> en -ar se vio la necesidad entre los de la comunidad de que se necesitaba hacer un canal de ot
<fetova> como se podria lograr eso en -es?
<erUSUL> fetova: supongo que siendo tan extrictos como bueno en cuanto al offtopic
<erUSUL> fetova: es decir como you decia una politica agresiva de ban forwarding ??? XD XD XD
<fetova> xD
<fetova> bien cierto es lo que dicen...
<fetova> el mal a veces no es tan malo...
<fetova> pero se tendria que coordinar...
<fetova> que entre todos se haga eso...
<fetova> por cierto...
<fetova> que es especificamente? xD
<erUSUL> fetova: la idea que tengo es que cuando baneas y haces fordward el usuario acaba en el canal
<fetova> no entras, y te direcciona a -ot?
<erUSUL> fetova: pero puedo estar equivocado....
<fetova> habra que investigar erUSUL
 * fetova busca informacion de ello
<erUSUL> PriceChild: by the way... is there activity on the #ubuntu-83 channel that was openened for the "crazy spaniards" or have them given up ???
<ompaul> erUSUL, join it and find out ;-)
<PriceChild> erUSUL, I think its a place that ubuntu machines were installed and random people went on them. And yes people pop in and out.
<erUSUL> ompaul: i joined in the beginning to confirm my theory about where they come from (the one i told LjL back in the day)
<ompaul> erUSUL, ack
<fetova> esta bien eso...
<erUSUL> ompaul: it tourned out i was mostly right they where guadalinex and linex users from goverment sponsored inet cafes
<fetova> pero igual y sera bueno algo que complemente
<ompaul> all sitting in sevilla eh?
<ompaul> and not knowing me when I wandered around their streets pointing flashing, clicking devices at things that looked nice
<erUSUL> ompaul: not only sevilla but yes extremadura and andalucia people ;P
<ompaul> erUSUL, ;-) now you see why I said what I said :)
<erUSUL> ompaul: been on seville ?
<ompaul> UDS there
<ompaul> I enjoyed it
<erUSUL> ompaul: oh yes may last year, isn't it?
<ompaul> thats the one
<ompaul> I had not been in andalucia before
<PriceChild> andalucia?
<PriceChild> sevilla was fun
<erUSUL> ompaul: i was living in andalucia for a year from 0 to 1 year old so i do not remember much ;P
<ompaul> PriceChild, well what do you expect you met me there :)
<PriceChild> :D
<erUSUL> tapas and cold beer ??
<PriceChild> Malaga was hell.
<ompaul> tapas only
<erUSUL> XD
<PriceChild> I learnt a lesson with UDs.
<PriceChild> *UDS
<ompaul> I can't do beer long story
<ompaul> PriceChild, but if progress remains as good as it is atm I might be able to have a beer or two before this year is out
 * ompaul is hoping for good news :)
<PriceChild> Going to norway this year for the gathering, and I'm going to do the travelling in the UK to an airport to fly to the right place, rather than fly from nearest airport to far airport in norway then travel there.
<PriceChild> ompaul, sounds like a plan
<ompaul> PriceChild, ahh yes the ryanair option :)
<PriceChild> bmibaby :D
<PriceChild> This time I'm getting an overnight national express to heathrow and then ba flight.
<PriceChild> Its going to work out! *repeats*
<ompaul> ba or bmi
<PriceChild> took bmi to sevilla for uds. Taking ba this time
<PriceChild> (well took it to malaga)
<PriceChild> Second time I'm going to another country on my own to meet people from the intarwebs.... its quite ridiculous.
<ompaul> PriceChild, ack
<PriceChild> Least I'm not still a teen this time lol which sounds a little better.
<ompaul> PriceChild, but it is all good stuff
<PriceChild> Its character building 8-)
<ompaul> PriceChild, you know the drill, pace yourself
<PriceChild> Sooo looking forward to tg, got a place onto crew.
<LinuxGrasshopper> hi all i was wondering why noone is talking on the ubuntu server channel?
<ompaul> there is no obligation for anyone to participate
<ompaul> they may not be at their keyboards
<ompaul> or some other reason
<LinuxGrasshopper> ok thx
#ubuntu-irc 2008-01-27
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<Nafallo> !ping lumberjack.magicalforest.se
<jpatrick> win 24
 * jpatrick signs
<no0tic> jpatrick, log it! :)
<jpatrick> no0tic: I did
<no0tic> jpatrick, (evitar ban tampoco) :)
<no0tic> jpatrick, I saw the auto_bleh footprint in that ban/kick
<jpatrick> damn him
<erUSUL> what's the diference between removing and kicking someone?
<no0tic> erUSUL, elegance
<jpatrick> erUSUL: removing does not active autojoin scripts
<erUSUL> jpatrick: so /abr is your friend ;)
<jpatrick> that's what I've been doing
<jpatrick> oh god
<jpatrick> if he has so much to do in his "personal life", why bother with this??
 * erUSUL shrugs
<nalioth> erUSUL: most 'rejoin on kick' scripts have no clue what a /remove is
<erUSUL> nalioth: i see thanks ;)
<jpatrick> yay, I tink I got him for good this time
<erUSUL> jpatrick: good shot i guess ;)
<no0tic> jpatrick, he used also 33stb68.codetel.net.do
<jpatrick> no0tic: well, he hasn't come back :)
<jpatrick> 20:34 < popetmaster> / serer www.irc.cl
<no0tic> :)
<no0tic> jpatrick, it could be tagged as spam
<jpatrick> no0tic: especially since he just join
<jpatrick> tempted to /abr yes...
<jpatrick> ...must... resist...
<nalioth> gentlemen, "assume good faith"
<nalioth> people miss using the / all the time
 * erUSUL jpatrick aka "easy trigger"
 * erUSUL ;)
<jpatrick> ok, he said hi and left
<no0tic> let him live :)
<jpatrick> for now...
<jpatrick> HE'S BACK!!!
<jpatrick> erUSUL: ^
<no0tic> jpatrick, can I? :)
<jpatrick> no0tic: go ahead, so I don't get bashed :p
<no0tic> jpatrick, first tell him in spanish that evading bans is not a good practice
<jpatrick> no0tic: did that
<erUSUL> no0tic: i told him in pm is answering in the channel
 * jpatrick leaves alone
<jpatrick> I thought he was just rude
<erUSUL> jpatrick: it was and was rightly banned
<no0tic> well, let's throw a coin to see who's going to remove him :)
<no0tic> probably it's better to invite him in a temporary -es-ops
<jpatrick> or here
<no0tic> I hope he can understand english
<jpatrick> no, we can't /kick him from there
<no0tic> jpatrick, *here?
<erUSUL> i have /abr him
<jpatrick> erUSUL: I was about to /afr to -es-ops :)
<no0tic> :)
<no0tic> jpatrick, you can forward now
<erUSUL> < mikeincognito> en otro pais te pondrian una pistola en la cabeza y te dispararian
<erUSUL> in other country you will be shoot in the head
<no0tic> nalioth ^^
<jpatrick> we're international, thank you
<no0tic> he rejoined with another ip
<no0tic> I banforwarded him
<jpatrick> good
<jpatrick> fresh meat
<nalioth> shoot in the head? what?
<no0tic> nalioth, mikeincognito said that
<erUSUL> nalioth: that's what he said me... i was being "hostile" to him so he said me that
<jpatrick> you know, if he had a brain, he'd join with a different nick
<erUSUL> nalioth: for some reason reminding him that evading a ban is rude was interpreted by him as "hostility"  XD
<jpatrick> and he did
<jpatrick> gentleman, he's going to keep reseting his router to death
<nalioth> which channel is this?
<jpatrick> #ubuntu-es
<PriceChild> jpatrick, /mode +b *!?=mikelinu@*.codetel.net.do
<PriceChild> then remove the old ones
<nalioth> no0tic: jpatrick do you see the ban i just put in #ubuntu-es?
<jpatrick> nalioth: yes :)
<no0tic> nalioth, yes
<nalioth> jpatrick: that should slow him down
<nalioth> besides he was cloning severely
<no0tic> wow, chanserv left my side of the split
<erUSUL> no0tic: mine too
<jpatrick> now, I can't op
 * erUSUL goes away
<no0tic> seems like services are down
<no0tic> also nickserv isn't online
<jpatrick> erUSUL, no0tic ^^
<no0tic> jpatrick, nice
<mikelinux_> good afternon ppl
<mikelinux_> how can i set emerald as defauld wm on kde 3.5.8
<mikelinux_> ?
<no0tic> mikelinux_, this is not a support channel
<mikelinux_> ok
<mikelinux_> thanks
<mikelinux_> xcuse me
<jpatrick> no0tic: dude, he's the guy we've been banning!
<mikelinux_> yup?
<mikelinux_> why are you disturbing me?
<no0tic> jpatrick, yes, I recognized him
<mikelinux_> yes i am
<mikelinux_> the same
<mikelinux_> i speak english too
<no0tic> mikelinux_, well, my point of view is a bit different
<no0tic> mikelinux_, you are disturbing us
<mikelinux_> why?
<no0tic> mikelinux_, and -es channel (afaik)
<mikelinux_> im not in ubuntu-es
<jpatrick> but you were
<no0tic> you were joining and ban evading in there repeatedly
<mikelinux_> as you sait i was
<no0tic> ban evading is not a nice practice at all
<mikelinux_> ok, excuse me, are you happy now?
<no0tic> no, please read some guide lines
<no0tic> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !English - and most importantly, use common sense...
<mikelinux_> im reading the code of conduct
<mikelinux_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/esCodeOfConduct
<mikelinux_> you should read the code too
<no0tic> nice, but it has nothing to do with ban evading
<mikelinux_> :-o
<mikelinux_> im not triying to enter
<jpatrick> mikelinux_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines/Es
<mikelinux_> i speak english too so i can ask in #ubuntu toooo
<mikelinux_> they are so kind
<jpatrick> mikelinux_: "pues leelo tu y dime lo que necesito saber" "no todos aqui somos vagos como para pasarme todo el dia leyendo un tutorial para configurar una aplicacion"
<jpatrick> esto es lo malo
<mikelinux_> si
<mikelinux_> acaso lo haces tu?
<mikelinux_> quiza sea tu trabajo pero si tienes un poquito de sentido comun veras que es la verdad
<mikelinux_> tengo mucho tiempo usando linux y lo primero que entendi es que para hacer que los demas lo usen no puedo forzarlo a leer montones de documentacion
<mikelinux_> no todos tienen el tiempo aunque quisieran
<mikelinux_> y no dije que todos fuesen vagos
<mikelinux_> sino no todos aqui somos vagos
<no0tic> mikelinux_, we are volunteers, it is not our job
<mikelinux_> te podria mandar a leer un libro de lengua espanola al igual que mandas a muchos a buscar a google
<mikelinux_> para que entiendas el contexto y en que momento se dijo la frase
<mikelinux_> el dia que quieras construir tu casa inscribete en la carrera de arquitectura, leete todos los manuales y hazla tu mismo
<no0tic> mikelinux_, probably it's better for you to read a good etiquette book and learn how to behave in public
<jpatrick> "hay que trabajar tambien  y hacer vida social" - pero tienes tiempo para entrar, y entrar, cuando te hacemos fuera
<mikelinux_> te dolio mucho, eres un vago?
<mikelinux_> si tu respuesta es no por que me atacas?
<nalioth> can we be polite to all and speak english?
<mikelinux_> deberias usar esa actitud para defender a tu nacion , the marine is waiting 4 u
<mikelinux_> excuse me nalioth
<mikelinux_> i will speak in english now
<mikelinux_> <no0tic> mikelinux_, probably it's better for you to read a good etiquette book and learn how to behave in public........you too, tnx i will do that.
<no0tic> mikelinux_, is there anything I said that hurt you?
<mikelinux_> take practice of yoga
<mikelinux_> estas muy tenso
<LjL> naah solo esta muy tonto
<no0tic> LjL, uh? gh
<LjL> wrong channel :P
<mikelinux_> yup  thx LJL
<mikelinux_> tell it to this MR.
<mikelinux_> how old re u noOtic, you look so inmature. dont let that the words of an ignorant man (like me)  :-P disturb your mind kid.
<nalioth> let us be civil, please
<mikelinux_> the fight is over
<LjL> and i declare ubotu winner
<mikelinux_> the world champion
<fetova> greetings
<fetova> sorry for come late
<fetova> xD
<fetova> nop
<fetova> i'm not late :P
<fetova> i'm two hours early xD
 * fetova return on 1:17 hrs
<fetova> xD
<no0tic> mikelinux_, mikelinux, one of you is just enough here
<mikelinux> its only  1
<mikelinux> why re u talking to me?
<no0tic> mikelinux_, this is you
<mikelinux> si te molesto lo mas que puedes hacer es ignorarme
<no0tic> mikelinux, and this too
<mikelinux> look at the user list
<no0tic> mikelinux, I can't ignore anybody
<mikelinux> so somebody will kill you in the future
<mikelinux> :-p
<no0tic> mikelinux, look at your realname and your hostmask
<mikelinux> its lag from the server
<mikelinux> i lost my connection and reconected
<mikelinux> its a phantom
<no0tic> mikelinux, collide him
<mikelinux> will quit on few minutes mikelinux?
<mikelinux> ? was an error typing
<nalioth> death threats are not welcome on freenode
<nalioth> nor is kline evasion
<fetova> hi again :P
<fetova> no0tic: ping
<no0tic> pong
<fetova> :)
<fetova> you tell me of be here now...
<fetova> true? :P
<fetova> no0tic
<no0tic> yes
<fetova> ok :)
<no0tic> but noone else appears to be here..
<fetova> je...
<fetova> I can be here a half hour waiting if it's neccesary :)
<no0tic> I pinged other ops, but nobody ponged :)
<fetova> ...
<fetova> that it's bad...
<fetova> indeed...
<fetova> by my idea of #u-es-ot...
<no0tic> fetova, #ubuntu-es channel contact isn't online... I can't ping him
<fetova> i guess i have to study more time the enviroment to purpose a efficiently idea
<fetova> :(
<no0tic> me too, I'm op in -es since last week
<fetova> yes=
<fetova> ?
<fetova> wow...
<fetova> the request for op I see it's recently...
<fetova> why begin the idea?
<no0tic> I didn't request to be op :)
<fetova> xD
<fetova> me too
<fetova> jpatrick tells me
<fetova> and i say:
<fetova> if it's necessary , i help :)
<no0tic> :)
<fetova> from where are you?
<no0tic> well, jpatrick is sleeping now... so.. I think we can postpone our meeting
<no0tic> fetova, italy
 * erUSUL is here
<fetova> wow... I read it's a nice place :)
<fetova> hi erUSUL
<fetova> :)
<erUSUL> hi
<no0tic> hi erUSUL
<fetova> well...
<fetova> ok...
<fetova> but...
<no0tic> erUSUL, sorry, didn't see you :)
<fetova> someone tells me when can all?
<fetova> or how can we do it?
<erUSUL> ;)
<fetova> :P
<fetova> on any way... when i be connected to freenode... i'll be here :)
<erUSUL> no0tic: so no meeting today...
<fetova> that seems to be :(
<no0tic> well, we fixed the meeting for 27/01 23 UTC and only few of us showed up...
<fetova> are something happen here?
<erUSUL> no0tic: yes; very weird i was specting Sapote and Pelicano to show up... but jpatrick complained to pelicano about the hour and maybe pelicano thought the meeting was "cancelled" dunno :|
<fetova> well... i don't know the enought to say anything :(
<no0tic> erUSUL, sapote is online but he is not replying to my query
<no0tic> erUSUL, jpatrick is asleep :)
<erUSUL> no0tic: well then; nothing to see here move along... ;P
<no0tic> erUSUL, well LjL is still awake
<LjL> fetova: what's your -es-ot idea?
<fetova> well... i said it berfore...
<fetova> isn't very concret now...
<fetova> but the goal it's make -es-ot more atractive to the ot
<fetova> with that the ot on -es should be strange
<fetova> i said the example of -ar
<fetova> the users see the needing to make a chanel to ot
<fetova> we have to make the needing on -es
<fetova> i'm not sure on the way
<fetova> i'm thinking on that LjL :)
<LjL> it's very simple for me
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LjL> you do this every time a user gets offtopic
<LjL> you hammer, and you hammer again
<fetova> mmm...
<LjL> eventually it gets fixed in the wall
<Flannel> Hey guys, where are the logs for the IRC Council meetings?
<fetova> i thing something something left
<nalioth> Flannel: /msg ubotu logs
<Flannel> nalioth: Don't believe in the wiki for logs, eh?
<nalioth> Flannel: or see the topic in #ubuntu-meeting
<fetova> that and other complementary thing
<nalioth> Flannel: the loggins system predates the wiki  ;)
<nalioth> logging system bleh
<Flannel> nalioth: shrug.  They should still be at least linked on the IRC council wiki page.  But thanks
<nalioth> Flannel: the wiki is user editable
<Flannel> nalioth: since now I have to go through and crossreference dates with meetings
<Flannel> nalioth: Its not my job.  I'm just looking to grump over channel naming conventions
<nalioth> Flannel: if you want the logs linked from the wiki, make it so
<PriceChild> right now all we do is summaries in team reports
<Flannel> nalioth: Like I said, it's not my job to clean your house.
<PriceChild> Our house isn't dirty.
 * fetova doesn't understand anything... :P
<LjL> fetova: hablan del hecho que no tenemos links a los logs de las reuniones del consejo IRC en el wiki
<fetova> ahhh
<fetova> gracias :D
<fetova> pero por que?
<fetova> algo entendi de que en el wiki...
<Flannel> nalioth: Alright, according to the wiki, there was a meeting on the 17th of September, But that log is empty: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2007/09/17/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<LjL> ¿por que no los tenemos? porque nadie ha pensado a hacer eso creo :)
<fetova> xD
<fetova> me suena a lo mas probable
<LjL> Flannel: i recall that during one meeting, it was full of netsplits and other network problems
<LjL> might be that one...
<erUSUL> LjL: are the logs supposed to be made _very_ public ?
<no0tic> erUSUL, official logs are published online
<LjL> erUSUL: i don't know to be honest
<no0tic> erUSUL, but honestly I wasn't reading :)
<LjL> erUSUL: some teams use the MootBot too to count votes, others' meetings are followed by the scribes team...
<LjL> i don't have a clue, really.
<Flannel> LjL: Well, do you, or anyone else, have a log of that?  The meeting is where the channel naming guidelines were solidified, and some people are taking exception to that.  So, having a log would be nice.  Since theres no other real documentation besides "because we said so"
<nalioth> Flannel: it's not our job to post stuff to the wiki
<nalioth> Flannel: if we did that, someone would come along and say "why don't you send the logs out to X mailing list?"
<nalioth> Flannel: or "why don't you do X with them?"
<LjL> Flannel: yes, if i was there, i should have logs
<Flannel> nalioth: Alright.  Whatever.
<Flannel> LjL: thanks
<LjL> Flannel, what time was it?
<Flannel> LjL: 1200 UTC
<LjL> i have it
<PriceChild> Why's ljl giving logs?
<LjL> PriceChild: because the logbot apparently fails to provide them
<PriceChild> oh was it mia?
<Flannel> PriceChild: or something, yeah.  blank log
<LjL> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53813/
<Flannel> LjL: thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-19
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> would it be OK to add https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek into the topic of #ubuntu+1 this week?
<tritium> dholbach: definitely!
<dholbach> tritium: rock and roll
<tritium> dholbach: do you have specific wording you'd like?
<dholbach> "This week: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek - get involved!"?
<dholbach> hope that's short enough
<tritium> Works for me.
<dholbach> can somebody register #ubuntu-classroom-de too, so I can set a topic there as well?
<dholbach> tritium: seems I can't set the topic there
<tritium> dholbach: in #ubuntu-classroom-de?
<dholbach> tritium: in #ubuntu+1 I'm not "VIP" enough, and #ubuntu-classroom-de I can't get opped because it's not registered yet
<tritium> dholbach: I'll take care of #ubuntu+1 now.  Would you like to register #ubuntu-classroom-de, so you can control it?
<dholbach> tritium: if it can go under normal #ubuntu-* ACL that's fine with me
<dholbach> I'm not sure it's used very often (yet)
<dholbach> hope that's going to change though :)
<tritium> :)
<tritium> topic changed in #ubuntu+1
<tritium> Oh, shoot.  I kept the " in.
<dholbach> tritium: thanks muchly - you clearly rock :)
<tritium> No worries!
<tritium> dholbach: I'm not aware of a normal #ubuntu-* ACL, really.
<dholbach> tritium: I thought there was because I can become op in some channels
<tritium> dholbach: yeah, some channels have *!*@ubuntu/member/* with ops
<tritium> I can set that up, if you like
<dholbach> cool
<tritium> dholbach: actually, I can't.  I don't have priveleges in the channel.
<dholbach> tritium: nevermind then
<dholbach> tritium: thanks a lot anyway
<tritium> dholbach: sorry I can't be of more help
 * dholbach hugs tritium
<dholbach> :)
<tritium> :)
<tritium> I better get to bed.  (1:24 a.m. here)  Good night!
<dholbach> sleep tight
 * Myrtti reads the scrollback
<jester-> hi
<Xardas> hi !
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-20
<jester-> hi
<[NikO]> hi
<[NikO]> so bad ... :/
<jpds> [NikO]: Hmm?
<[NikO]> no services :/
<jpds> Ah.
<Nafallo> hysch. don't tell the users ;-)
<Nafallo> well. the users are okay I guess. don't tell the trolls ;-)
<jussi01> services are back
<[NikO]> good :)
 * [NikO] fear :)
<[NikO]> LjL, are you there ?
<[NikO]> is it possible to drop #ubuntu-fr-unregged ?
<[NikO]> this channel is useless for a year or 2
<McPeter> eu [NikO]
<McPeter> it's spécial channel if i remember
<[NikO]> oui ?
<[NikO]> no
<[NikO]> McPeter, we can put +f on channel we want
<McPeter> 'k
<jester-> [NikO]: #ubuntu-xx-unregged are used from floodbot
<McPeter> jester-, it's a .. *norme* ?
<[NikO]> in fact the name don't tell anything for french user
<jester-> McPeter: we have #ubuntu-it-unregged and 2 floodbot in ude in ours irc italian channel
<jester-> McPeter: LjL could excplain weel the use
<[NikO]> in fact there is no floodbot on -fr
<[NikO]> uBOTu-fr provide that
<McPeter> :)
<jester-> so if could be dropped
<jester-> it
<LjL> c'est pas seul pour les bots. si il y a des problemes (botnet) dans #ubuntu (ou #ubuntu-it, ou #ubuntu-fr) on peut faire MODE +r et ne laissaire pas entrer les utilizateurs pas registree
<McPeter> <McPeter> it's spécial channel if i remember <--- ;o)
<LjL> avec un +f (fixe, toujour actif) sur -unregged, ce functionne bien
<McPeter> i remember LjL create this channel on my help demand
<McPeter> (sorry for my english)
<LjL> clair qu'il faut avoir un topic appropriat dans -unregged pour faire comprendre la situation, avec indications pour s'enregistrer
<McPeter> in french : "je parle anglais comme une vache espagnole"
<McPeter> :p
<[NikO]> lol
<McPeter> ᴖ‿ᴖ
<LjL> je parle francais comme un mule italien
<McPeter> hahaha
<McPeter> ;o)
<[NikO]> +ne :)
<McPeter> +e
<McPeter> je parle francais comme unE mule italienNE
<McPeter> ;)
<[NikO]> in fact we try to clear our access and do 3 lvls or hierarchi
<[NikO]> owner admins ops
<[NikO]> there is some channel don't fit our futur lvls
<LjL> McPeter: c'est masculine en italian, donc ca prouve ma these ;)
<McPeter> hahha
<McPeter> LjL, if my wife (trucMuche) read this .. we died :p
<McPeter> she is italian
<McPeter> ᴖ_ᴖ
<LjL> McPeter: tell her this: good news for you, since you're female you can't be a mule in italy. you can only be a cow.
<LjL> she'll appreciate it i'm sure.
<McPeter> rofl
<[NikO]> ahahaha
<McPeter> [NikO], chut toi :p
<[NikO]> non, ah ah ah :)
<McPeter> si Annie lit ça .. ça va gueuler ᒃ⁔ᒄ
<LjL> there are some annoying false friends between italian and french that change gender
<LjL> la fleur, la mer... la mule
<LjL> il fiore, il mare, il mulo
<[NikO]> italian are "macho" :)
<LjL> what to say about our neuter nouns then (yes, we have some)
<jester-> LjL: sisi digli che scopiamo come i dosperati
<jester-> disperati*
<LjL> jester-: direi che l'accenno ai sostantivi neutri portava più alla conclusione opposta
<jester-> lol
<[NikO]> is the ubuntu-fr* rules apply with kubuntu and xubuntu ?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-21
<jpds> ubot2: bug #31232
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 31232 in findutils "find -name \* doesn't find files which have names which are not valid in the current locale" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/31232
<[NikO]> hi there
<[NikO]> is there some council member available atm ?
<Pici> [NikO]: Whats up?
<[NikO]> Pici, hi
<[NikO]> we actually rewrite accesss lists on #ubuntu-fr* channels
<[NikO]> but we have two issue
<[NikO]> with 2 owners who disappears
<Pici> Okay
<[NikO]> #kubuntu-fr and #ubuntu-fr-meeting
<Pici> What sort of issue?
<[NikO]> if it possible to give the +F to ubuntu-fr-irc member ..
<[NikO]> take a look at actual #ubuntu-fr-offtopic access list, that what we finaly try to have
<jpds> Doesn't raphink or Tonio_ run -fr?
<jpds> #k-fr*
<Pici> Neither of those two channels are registered.
<[NikO]> ?
<Pici> Er. sorry, I was querying oftc, not freenode. Disregard that.
<[NikO]> lol
<[NikO]> jpds, none of them
<Zic> (We are adding +F to Ubuntu-fr-IRC account on all our channels and reduced our rights there actually ;-))
<Pici> nalioth: ping re: u-fr channels.
<Anonymous> Hi.
<[NikO]> nalioth ping :)
<nalioth> [NikO]: pong
<[NikO]> hi
<[NikO]> we have two #ubuntu-fr* related channel without owner
<[NikO]> disapear since years
<[NikO]> and actually we put all +F access to ubuntu-fr-irc user
<[NikO]> is it possible to give #ubuntu-fr-meeting and #kubuntu-fr +F to ubuntu-fr-irc user ?
<[NikO]> ace nalioth :)
<nalioth> [NikO]: y'all have been talking about this for a while.  i've still not seen any particular user mentioned
<[NikO]> we will give all founder access to ubuntu-fr-irc user
<[NikO]> and there is these two channels where the owner left freenode for a long long time
<[NikO]> and we have no way to contact theme
<[NikO]> -e
<nalioth> ah
<nalioth> oui, je comprende
<nalioth> ftransfer #ubuntu-fr-meeting ubuntu-fr-irc
<nalioth> er
<[NikO]> and kubuntu-fr ?
<[NikO]> thanks nalioth :)
<nalioth> you're welcome
<jussi01> nalioth: do you have access to mootbot? do you know where it has gone? (not in -meeting atm)
<nalioth> is it gone again?
 * Pici tries to remember who ran mootbot
<nalioth> i just restarted it yesterday
<nalioth> server appears down
<nalioth> Pici: i run mootbot
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-22
<jpds> [NikO]: ping.
<[NikO]> yes
<[NikO]> jpds: pong ?
<jpds> [NikO]: See /msg.
<erUSUL> FWIW and FYI 14:02 <akaSweet> http://www.youtube.com/user/sarfios welcome in my youtube acc please visit it ^^ u can like something
<erUSUL> on a query
<[NikO]> hostmask ?
<erUSUL> [NikO]: it was an hour ago i was afk and i do not know how to fin him...
<erUSUL> [NikO]: and im afraid i closed the query window... :|
<[NikO]> 2009/01/22 15:15:21 -!- akaSweet [n=lovvly@91.92.179.69]
<[NikO]> 2009/01/22 15:15:21 -!-  was      : lovvly
<erUSUL> from the lastlog on channel 14:11 < FireFox> Everybody got spammend in a PM by akaSweet?
<james_w> hello
<james_w> is there a procedure for a new channel in the #ubuntu-* namespace?
<Pici> james_w: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/CreatingChannels
<james_w> thanks, I did look, honest :-)
<james_w> could I get approval for the #ubuntu-bzr channel?
<james_w> it will be for discussion about development of tools to develop ubuntu using bzr
<james_w> developer focused, small number of people probably
<Pici> james_w: The wiki needs to be changd to say that you don't need approval, just keep the other guidelines in mind when creating the channel.
<james_w> ah, ok, thanks
<Pici> I've made a note to discuss that particluar point with the other ircc members.
<Myrtti> also, we'd be grateful if you'd add the irc council to the access list
<Myrtti> that way if any problems should occur, people would have atleast one point of contact that isn't ever going to go away
<james_w> Myrtti: is there some way to identify you as a group?
 * Myrtti prods nalioth 
<james_w> a.k.a. how do I do that?
<Myrtti> Pici: do you remember the hoops and loops?
<Pici> The account is UbuntuIrcCouncil
<Pici> Only the IRCC members know the password
<Pici> james_w, Myrtti: ^^
<Myrtti> yay
<james_w>  /msg ChanServ FLAGS #ubuntu-bzr UbuntuIrcCouncil +votiA ?
<Myrtti> I guess that would do it
<james_w> cool, thanks team
<Myrtti> np
<nalioth> james_w: and freenode staff, too, please (to the ACL)
<james_w> nalioth: already done
<nalioth> :)
<jpds> ubot2: join #ubuntu-nordic
<ubot2> jpds: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[NikO]> really stupid in this case :)
<jpds> OK; returns error, but still does the command. Right.
<Nafallo> jpds: iz logic!
<Nafallo> johanbr, Philip5, purity^: hur mycket vill vi ha en engelsk bot?
<Philip5> vad gör den?
<Nafallo> Philip5: ubottu ?
<Philip5> vad har den för funktion(er)?
<Nafallo> eller ja. en av kopiorna...
<Nafallo> Philip5: inte varit i #ubuntu mycket? :-)
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> inte alls
<Nafallo> !ask | Philip5
<ubottu> Philip5: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nafallo> saker som det ;-)
<Philip5> aha
<Nafallo> folk brukar klistra in svar fran den i kanalen :-P
<Philip5> kan man inte sätta yeager på att översätta den? :)
<Nafallo> Philip5: troligen. #ubuntu-uk verkar ha en lokal variant.
<Nafallo> popey, Daviey, Seeker`: ping
<Philip5> har den någon sajt med koden?
<popey> hmm?
<Philip5> kan man kolla på den?
<popey> Nafallo: wasup?
<Nafallo> popey: your ubot are localised in some way, yes? :-)
<popey> yes
<Nafallo> popey: and that is something that can be set per channel? :-)
<popey> i believe so yes
<Nafallo> we ponder adding one to -se :-)
<popey> for example we had it set to give a different answer to !paste
<jussi01> you can set ubottu or its  clones like that also
<Nafallo> so it just overrides certain answers if you want? :-)
<jussi01> simple as !factoid-#ubuntu-se is <reply> your custom factoid
 * popey leaves Nafallo with jussi01 who clearly knows more
<Nafallo> popey: ta :-)
<Nafallo> popey: was helpful :-)
<jussi01> popey: :D well I am the bot owner...
<jussi01> :D
<Nafallo> cute :-)
<Nafallo> Philip5: answer enough? ^ ;-)
<Philip5> kinda
<Nafallo> jussi01: I host ubot2 now :-)
<jussi01> Nafallo: ahh :)
<Nafallo> at troll.magicalforest.net ;-)
<Philip5> well, it can't hurt i guess but it would have been nice to have had the bot translated into swedish for the swedish channel
<jussi01> jpds is running it no?
<Nafallo> jussi01: yea. gave him the rights needed :-)
<Nafallo> Philip5: on-going task maybe? :-)
<jussi01> Philip5: if you get an editor added then when you want to change a factoid you do as I said above
<Nafallo> Philip5: we could always ask in the channel :-)
<Philip5> yes
<Nafallo> jussi01: I reckon I have the file if I want to branch it as well... and we could put a translator on just changing the raw database, no? :-)
<jussi01> Nafallo: not really
<Nafallo> hehe. worth a try ;-)
<jussi01> Nafallo: because you have to re add the factoids with the -#ubuntu-se on them... as well as sqlite db's... bleh
<jussi01> you are actually adding whole new factoids, channel specific ones
<Nafallo> sounds like export the database, diff what's new, get them translated, run a sed on the column, import ;-)
 * Nafallo feels geeky :-P
<jussi01> Nafallo: meh
<jpds> ubot2|5's db gets synced and overriden every 12 hours.
<ubot2> jpds: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jpds> However I think there's a way to create multiple dbs.
<jussi01> we could simply add the -se factoids to ubottu and theyll sync across...
<jpds> plugins/Encyclopedia/README.txt: seems to suggest that there can only be one db per bot..
<Nafallo> jpds: you're supposed to be asleep ;-)
<Nafallo> at least I thought you said you were going to bed :-P
<jpds> I checked IRC for a sec.
<jussi01> hahaha
<Nafallo> :-P
<Nafallo> Philip5: vi far se vad yeager sager forst kanske ;-)
<Philip5> oki
<Nafallo> Philip5: du kan prata med honom, for jag behover duscha && sova
<Nafallo> :-)
<johanbr> Philip5, Nafallo: nån sorts bot vore bra att ha. Men jag vet inte hur det görs på bäst sätt.
<Philip5> håller med men det hade varit kul om den kunde körts på svenska i vår svenska kanal... men det verkar vara ett önsketänkande
<purity^> Nafallo, hade vi inte en sån bot för ett tag sedan?
<Philip5> han gick för att duscha och sussa
<purity^> aha
<johanbr> i den ordningen, får man hoppas :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-23
<Marcio> how can i cloack my hostname?
<antdedyet> hello. Can anyone tell if ChanServ's memory has been reset?
<m4v> Marcio: ask in #freenode for a cloak
<Marcio> m4v: thanks
<antdedyet> Curious as to why my op privs for #ubuntu-us-al aren't working, given that I'm the only op on consistently in the past ... ohh, year. ;)
<antdedyet> s/op/member
<nalioth> antdedyet: you should identify to nickserv if you expect your privileges to work
<antdedyet> bingo. must've had an unnoticed client disconnect.
<antdedyet> nalioth: thanks.
<jpds> Nafallo: OK; I think I know how to make a seperate DB for #ubuntu-se
<Nafallo> purity^: mjo. men den forsvann nog :-)
<Nafallo> jpds: awesome!
<jpds> Want me to set it up?
<Myrtti> heads up everyone
<Nafallo> jpds: sure. can't hurt :-)
<Myrtti> Ongavezir [n=afsociet@catv-86-101-111-174.catv.broadband.hu]
<Myrtti> has visited #ubuntu and #xubuntu before
<jester-> hi
<Myrtti> he's either a bored kid with too much time in his hands
<Myrtti> or a bored troll
<jpds> Nafallo: Now someone's going to have to feed it stuff.
<Nafallo> jpds: can we make the accesslist for the channel able to add factoids? :-)
<Nafallo> i.e. yeager, Nafallo, Philip5, purity^, johanbr :-)
<jpds> Sure, but you'll all have to do the command I'll /msg you.
<Nafallo> I can do it now :-)
<Nafallo> purity^: vaken? :-)
<Nafallo> !ask > Nafallo
<ubottu> Nafallo, please see my private message
 * Myrtti flips out the trumpet
<Nafallo> Myrtti: banned it in -se
<Myrtti> who, me ;-)
<Nafallo> Myrtti: no. you're not an "it" :-)
<jester-> !ask | jester-
<ubottu> jester-, please see my private message
<jester-> i was curious lol
<purity^> Nafallo, aah.. nu :)
<purity^> but i registerd wrong in the bot
<Nafallo> purity^: :-P
<jpds> All fixed now.
<purity^> yepp.. ty very much
<jpds> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-irc!
<jpds> ubot2: hi
<ubot2> Hej, välkommen till #ubuntu-se!
<jpds> Errr...
<jpds> Whoops.
<Myrtti> ubot2: !hej
<ubot2> Factoid 'hej' not found
<Myrtti> tsktsk.
<jpds> ubot2: @config plugins.Encyclopedia.database
<ubot2> jpds: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jpds> ubot2: config plugins.Encyclopedia.database
<ubot2> jpds: ubuntu-se
<ubot2> jpds: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jpds> That's weird.
<jpds> ubot2: hi
<ubot2> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-irc!
<jpds> Yay, multilingual support working.
<ubot2> jpds called the ops in #ubuntu-se ()
<jpds> Woo.
<Nafallo> haha nice.
<jpds> ubot2: info ubuntu-destkop
<ubot2> jpds: intrepid is not a valid distribution []
<ubot2> jpds: intrepid is not a valid distribution []
<jpds> purity^: OK; almost got it.
<jpds> ubot2: info ubuntu-desktop
<ubot2> jpds: intrepid is not a valid distribution []
<ubot2> jpds: intrepid is not a valid distribution []
<Nafallo> it hates the intrepid!
<Nafallo> ibex? ;-)
<jester-> lol
<jester-> why Nafallo ?
<jpds> The release named after jono?! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Capra_ibex_ibex_%E2%80%93_03.jpg - never!
<Nafallo> jester-: don't look at me. I'm only hosting the server :-)
<Nafallo> jpds: you reckon it needs deb-src or something?
<jpds> Nafallo: It has that.
<jpds> Stuff's in ~jpds/bots/ubot2/data/apt
<Nafallo> ah. oki.
<jpds> ubot2: info ubuntu-desktop
<ubot2> jpds: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.124 (intrepid), package size 26 kB, installed size 52 kB
<ubot2> jpds: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.124 (intrepid), package size 26 kB, installed size 52 kB
<jpds> Oh, all I had to do was reload the plugin.
<Nafallo> one time would be enough :-)
<jpds> purity^: ^
<purity^> jpds, what?
<purity^> aha
<jpds> ubot5: info mplayer
<ubot5> jpds: Error: 'supybot.plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease' is not set
<jester-> huh *!*@unaffiliated/emma! why banned? poor emma lol
<jpds> jester-: She must of had bad connection problems that day.
<jpds> ubot5: info mplayer
<ubot5> jpds: An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<jpds> Sigh..
<jester-> jpds: for that she did jump too much in chan?
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, hateball said: !Nafallo is <reply> Nafallo är en hygglig prick utan prickar
 * jpds .parseBitsOfLastMessage()
<jpds> Function returned: "Harsh."
<cdenny> anyone here?
<Nafallo> !ask | cdenny
<ubottu> cdenny: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cdenny> ok good, can someone here unban me?
<cdenny> i was banned for one day, and its been four
<cdenny> noone appears to be in the ubuntu-ops channel
<Nafallo> cdenny: from which of the five-hundred channels?
<cdenny> oh sorry, #ubuntu
<Nafallo> cdenny: please see #ubuntu-ops, this channel is for locoteams channels ONLY :-)
<cdenny> i did
<cdenny> no one is in there
<cdenny> do i just wait?
<jpds> purity^: info problems should be fixed now.
 * Nafallo sings
<jpds> Nafallo: Please install zsh on troll.
 * jpds runs.
<Nafallo> jpds: with what justification? :-)
<jpds> I prefer it to bash :P
<Nafallo> you spend lots of time at the console for some reason?
 * Nafallo ponders setting jpds's shell to /bin/dash ;-)
<jpds> Ouch :/
<Nafallo> hehe
<Nafallo> jpds: done
<jpds> Thanks! :)
<m4v> trolling with zsh's autocompletion, that would be ugly...
<jester-> LjL: botoli in manutenzione?
<[NikO]> £260 from #ubuntu-fr user good :)
<Nafallo> [NikO]: :-O
<Philip5> jpds: is it possible to access ubot2s database of factoids via http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi or something like that?
<Philip5> jpds: i mean for the #ubuntu-se db
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-24
<jester-> hi
<jpds> Philip5: No, it's on a different server.
<Philip5> jpds: aha, ok... just thought it would have been nice to have :)
<Zic> hello, I have a question for the Freenode staff : we use Ubuntu-fr-IRC account to register our channels and set it as the channel founder (+F) like Ubuntu IRC Council with the UbuntuIrcCouncil account on NickServ
<Zic> but we have a problem : -ChanServ- Ubuntu-fr-IRC has too many channels registered.
<Zic> does it exist a possible to solution ton have more access on a specific account ?
<Zic> s/ton/to/
<Pricey> Zic: we use more than one nick.
<Zic> Pricey: ok
<nalioth> Zic: you'll need for a staff member to transfer any further channels
<Zic> nalioth: ok, thanks, I think we'll register only "official" channel with Ubuntu-fr-IRC, and register channels which we want to be blocked via an other account, I don't want to disturb freenode staff every times that we need to block and forward a channel naming abuse when we can resolve it with the founder of its channel
<Zic> s/channel/channels/
<nalioth> Zic: Pricey and I don't mind
<Zic> ok, thanks for help
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-25
<daeron666> hi
<daeron666> does anybody know how to change pureftpd's default folder?
<[NikO]> daeron666, support channel is #ubuntu
<daeron666> ok
<jpds> ...for ftp might want to ask in #ubuntu-server.
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-uk, josh13 said: !foo is foo
<[NikO]> lol the bot
<matoxxx> hello, where can i request for Ubuntu cloak, or to whom ?
<[NikO]> matoxxx, you need to put your launchpad page here
<matoxxx> so i need to register to launchpad ?
<pleia2> matoxxx: you have to be a member of the ubuntu project to get an ubuntu cloak: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<matoxxx> aha, i just thought ubuntuforums membership is enough, too bad i am not a contributor, thx for the information
<pleia2> welcome
 * jussi01 waves to pleia2
 * pleia2 waves to jussi01 
 * jpds waves to pleia2. hi.
<pleia2> jpds: bot is running better :)
<jpds> pleia2: Yeah, I can load balance with ubot2 now. :)
<pleia2> oh cool
<jpds> So it should be behaving better.
<drubin> Hi. Suggestion for this channel: Can't the people mentioned here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam  acctually have visible ops so if some one has an issue they can see clearly who acctually have authority?
<drubin> 14 active members > 49 current memebers
<Flannel> drubin: You may be looking for #ubuntu-ops
<drubin> Flannel: I don't think so
<drubin> Flannel: You guys are ones that have ops in the offical #ubuntu-* channels no?
<Flannel> drubin: This channel is mostly LoCo channel things, -ops is the place for 'official' channels (not that LoCos aren't official)
<drubin> Flannel: hehe I copied the wrong def for the wrong channel.
<drubin> sorry guys
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-26
<nigel_nb> nhandler: ping
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-27
<Myrtti> erUSUL: is it like the first day of school after christmas in spain today or something?
<erUSUL> Myrtti: no; that i know of ;)
<Myrtti> if there'd be an ip range for Spain... *ahem*
<erUSUL> guadalinex users again
<Myrtti> so I figured
<erUSUL> once aoppn a time LjL Pricey has a setup to catch them in a sanbox channel
<Myrtti> what a nice idea. I wonder why it was abandoned.
<erUSUL> once apon a time LjL Pricey had a setup to catch them in a sanbox channel
<Myrtti> *sigh* yet another...
<Pici> erUSUL: upon ;)
<erUSUL> Myrtti: well LjL and Pricey are not longer op or irc council members
<erUSUL> Pici: bah! ;) sloppy fingers today
<erUSUL> Myrtti: also the banforward was for telefonica ip's seems like maybe the guadalinex centers changed isp now they are ono ip's ??
<erUSUL> Myrtti: dunno; should be investigated if the ops feel the need
<Myrtti> I don't know about the others but I feel rather murderous
<erUSUL> back in the day even guadalinex devs where asked (or so i heard) to change the default channel for the irc clients in the distro
<Pici> Perhaps a realname ban on 'Usuario estandar de guadalinex' would be prudent
<Myrtti> something would be nice
<Myrtti> something else than me wanting to poke them with a compass
<Myrtti> perhaps the request should be renewed too
<erUSUL> o.0!!!! *what* *the* *fuck* some of them are 10 years old ... what are their parents/teachers thinking ?
<erUSUL> they give them laptops whitouth the minimum info on what to do and more important what *not* to do with it
<m4v> I'm missing something? :P
<jpds> ...
<Pici> erUSUL: er. may want to mind the language here too.
<m4v> erUSUL: ooh, you were talking about estelita?
<erUSUL> and a few others that entered the channel today, new laptops today for all of them ;)
<m4v> why didn't my school gave me one? ;_;
<m4v> probably I didn't pass english grammar
<erUSUL> ^_^
<Myrtti> erUSUL: how did you find that out?
<erUSUL> private chat; could have lied of course. but i know laptops are being given out to primary school here in spain so it may be true
<Pici> jpds: ping.  I have a little project that I think you may be able to help with :)
<jpds> Pici: PM whenever you want.
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-br, Pretto said: !synaptic is É o gerenciador de pacotes oficial do Ubuntu.
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-br, LuizAquino said: !synaptic is É o gerenciador de pacotes oficial do Ubuntu.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-28
<DJones> Just a heads up, CTCP versions & http spam have reappeared in ubuntu-ukm only one so far, but possibly a sign of more to come
<jpds> DJones: The cat is on fire.
<markie-> i'm here to discuss a ban made against me concerning -women, and would like to see it lifted
<erUSUL> markie-: you will have to contact some women op
<erUSUL> markie-: dunno if it has a ops channel if not try contactin via query
<Myrtti> that would be hypa7ia
<Tm_T> would -ops be good place for discussion?
<erUSUL> Tm_T: ops is only for #ubuntu afaik
<Tm_T> erUSUL: not true
<Tm_T> it's for core channels
<Tm_T> which is a bit more than just #u (:
<erUSUL> is #ubuntu-women a core channel?
<Tm_T> I am not sure, that's why I'm asking
<markie-> how can i get in touch with hypa7ia?
<erUSUL> !seen hypa7ia
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<uBOTu-fr> erUSUL: I have not seen hypa7ia.
<Pici> one moment.
<Tm_T> why uBOTu-fr is here?
<Pici> Tm_T: all the bots are here
<Tm_T> oh, then it shouldn't talk the same time with ubottu, I'd say (:
<Pici> Tm_T: Many of them use -irc as their relay channel for ! ops messages.
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> I have no issues those being here, just not multiple bots answering same call
<Myrtti> ♥
<Myrtti> pleia2: do you happen to be awake/present/available?
<pleia2> markie-: there have been several complaints that you made people uncomfortable there, and reports that you ban evaded to get around the ban
<Myrtti> ♥ ♥ ♥
 * hypa7ia is here too, and supports keeping the ban
<pleia2> I am not comfortable removing it at this time
<markie-> do you know when you will be comfortable about removing it?
<hypa7ia> when you show any indication of doing useful work to get women involved in the ubuntu project, rather than just being a troll.
<pleia2> markie-: you've been banned and kicked from multiple channels *recently* - perhaps when you learn to behave in a manner that is more acceptable to the wider ubuntu community we can give you a chance in #ubuntu-women again too
<hypa7ia> seems reasonable to me, pleia2
<Tm_T> yes
<Pici> hypa7ia, pleia2: thanks for looking at this :)
<pleia2> welcome :)
<hypa7ia> no problemo, Pici :)
<markie-> i have helped women to get involved in the ubuntu community
<ubot2> Tm_T called the ops in #ubuntu-locoteams ()
<Tm_T> markie-: that doesn't matter if you don't behave in IRC-channels
<markie-> pleia2: are you a op too?
<Myrtti> heads up, there's spambots doing a round again
<pleia2> markie-: I'm the channel founder
<erUSUL> Myrtti: ty
<markie-> and pici is?
<Tm_T> markie-: I wonder why you ask this
<Pici> markie-: Pici is an Ubuntu operator and I have a seat on the IRC Council.
<markie-> alright, yea that's fine, i just get confused with which op i have to speak to thesedays
<Pici> markie-: I'm not involved in this matter (yet), just was trying to get the people who were involved to take a look.
<markie-> would it help if i bring a woman in to tell you how i help her with ubuntu all the time?
<Tm_T> markie-: no, as long as you cannot behave in IRC-channels
<markie-> Tm_T: who are you again?
<Pici> Tm_T: pm?
<Tm_T> Pici: sure
<pleia2> markie-: the ubuntu women project is about encouraging women in general to contribute, you have shown thus far to make many of the members of our channel uncomfortable
<pleia2> one woman saying you helped her won't change this
<pleia2> my comment stands
<markie-> what if i bring two in?
<pleia2> I am not going to play this game with you, please stop
<markie-> it's not a game, i do actaully help people, despite the fact i have a fairly bad rep
<markie-> which i'm _trying_ to clean up, hence me being here
<pleia2> the problem is your "fairly bad rep" - it hurts our channel, makes us uncomfortable and causes women to leave
<pleia2> if you do learn to clean up, you're welcome to come back and ask again, but I see no evidence of this in the past week
<markie-> it's been quite awhile since that ban
<pleia2> and it's been only a few days since the latest report of your poor behavior in the community
<markie-> yea but there are different types of poor bahavior, some of which are not related
 * hypa7ia is rapidly locing interest in this discussion
<hypa7ia> *losing
<pleia2> yeah, I've said what I'm going to say
<pleia2> markie-: I do hope you learn to improve your behavior, for yourself and the community
<markie-> true, me too. and that's what i've set out to do
<markie-> today
<markie-> well, over the past few days
<markie-> making a clean start, trying to clean up the image of -cym aswell
<hypa7ia> markie-: why don't you work on that for a while and then ask again in say two months?
<hypa7ia> as a show of good faith, don't bother us until then.
<markie-> two months, really? what about one?
<markie-> and yes i'm actually serious about this
<hypa7ia> markie-: two months. it's going to take some time to undo the harm you've done.
<markie-> two months it is then
<hypa7ia> much appreciated.  we'll touch base then, ok?
<markie-> yep
<markie-> it was nice speaking to you all, have a very wonderful day
<hypa7ia> good stuff, you too.
<markie-> :)
<hypa7ia> it goes pretty much unsaid that bans elsewhere reset that 2 month marker
<hypa7ia> i think
<Tm_T> who knows (:
<hypa7ia> anywhoo, back to vegging out :)
<nealmcb> so what is the deal with these repeated CTCP VERSION messages in a bunch of channels.  Pigeon give me annoying popups for them "no such nick or channel".    Is it just spam?  probing for security vulnerabilities?  Anything I should worry about (I'm on hardy, should be patched up-to-date)  Are folks that do that quickly automatically booted by freenode? By the channel?
<nealmcb> s/give/gives
<Myrtti> spam, they are booted, currently several channels are either +r, +R or both
<jpds> nealmcb: http://blog.freenode.net/2010/01/javascript-spam/
<nealmcb> Myrtti, jpds - Thanks!
<Myrtti> FYI, #mer got just hit
<ubot2> nixternal called the ops in #ubuntu-locoteams ()
<jpds> m4v, erUSUL: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/guadalinex/+bug/513915
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 513915 in guadalinex "IRC Clients join Ubuntu channels by default" [Undecided,New]
<jpds> m4v, erUSUL: "This bug affects me too".
<erUSUL> to be fair it affects #ubuntu channels. #ubuntu ops are more affected then me ;)
<erUSUL> anyway; +1 from me
<m4v> erUSUL: We do get some users in #ubuntu-es asking for support, I wonder how different is that distro from Ubuntu
<m4v> should we try to help them, or just plainly direct them to #guadalinex?
<topyli> m4v, what does #guadalinex look like? are there enough helpers, or would it be full of newbies if you directed everyone there?
<topyli> need to consider the support too. some basic things are probably similar enough
<topyli> ideally they should have a sustainable support channel of course, but who knows
<m4v> their channel seems empty
<m4v> and maybe abandoned, freenode-staff is the founder..
<m4v> if guadalinex is just a rebranded Ubuntu then I wouldn't mind getting them in #ubuntu-es, maybe we can even win a regular helper
<topyli> well if we're lucky, it's not that different
<topyli> i don't know guadalinex very well, but i'm inclined to assume that it just has a slightly different default set of applications, and localization
<topyli> i might be horribly wrong just as well
<topyli> also, not all of them are likely to be newbies at all
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-29
<Myrtti> I guess I don't have to mention anything this time
<m4v> strange that there are no links this time..
<uBOTu-fr> Announcement from my owner (niko): shutdown in 3h
<m4v> erUSUL: are you opposed to Guadalinex using #ubuntu-es as default? seems fine imo, their channel is always empty.
<erUSUL> m4v: no problem
<erUSUL> m4v: i suspect we will have to forward all of them to offtopic but that's life ;)
<m4v> I'll have to create a factoid with their forum for direct users for things we can't help (the soft they coded and that citizen stuff)
<erUSUL> ok
<m4v> erUSUL: forward them to offtopic?
<m4v> you mean if they are 10 years old kids? :P
<erUSUL> given the past behavior of people coming from guadalinex i'm afraid they try irc no to get help but to "try out" or knw people ;)
<Myrtti> you don't need to say it's ok for them to come there, y'know
<Myrtti> "no, use your own channel"
<Myrtti> of course it's up to you
<m4v> I sort of hope they aren't all like erUSUL suspects, maybe we can get some helpers, also, the distro isn't too different that Ubuntu other than being one release behind
<m4v> s/that/than/
<Myrtti> hope springs eternal ;-)
<erUSUL> it's ok i guess not that they are such a problem after all. the activity of the past days seems to have calm down the shiny toy is not that shiny anymore or they found they can use msn instad of that irc thing
<m4v> I thought the activity calmed down because they were all banned..
<Myrtti> yeah, couple ips are indeed banned *blush*
<Myrtti> and the realname
<erUSUL> 0 - #ubuntu: ban *guadalinex* [by Pici!n=Pici@ubuntu/member/pdpc.professional.pici, 106405 secs ago]
<erUSUL> ok that explains a few things
<m4v> maybe we can ask to use both #ubuntu-es and #guadalinex
<m4v> but I don't think that channel will win any critical mass
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-30
<erUSUL> someone awake to take care of gabriel_ in #ubuntu ?
<cousteau> where's uBOTu-fr? Almohada is doing off-topic on #ubuntu-es and there's nobody to ban her
<m4v> she/he parted
<cousteau> (she made very clear she was a "she", btw)
<m4v> is not important, with a troll you can't know.
<m4v> she left anyway
<m4v> ....darn it
<m4v> niko: can you bring ubotu-fr back?
<niko> i can't, he has been prepared for ircd-seven
<m4v> looks like is troll party in #ubuntu-es
<cousteau> what's now? ctcp attack?
<m4v> the usual flooding
<niko> m4v: +r +R ?
<m4v> niko: +r
<cousteau> what's that? ubotu-fr as a guest?
<niko> cousteau: the bot is down atm
<cousteau> then who is that ubotu-fr that just entered #ubuntu-es?
<niko> me
<cousteau> oh, ok
<niko> ok, ready for +r until migration
<WayneCa> is this the correct channel to ask questions related to the current IRCD?
<m4v> nope, try #freenode
<erUSUL> So we are now in ircd-seven ... someone can point me to an updated version of auto_bleh for irssi?
<erUSUL> noone?
<erUSUL> what's up with the floodbots ? seems like they are oping for no reason...
<as1965> Hello - I am trying to join #ubuntu-server, but get an error "(+r) - you need to be identified with services". Is this related to the ircd change or something else?
<jpds> Good point.
<jpds> niko: ^--.
<as1965> I don't know IRC very well and use it only occasionally.
<tsimpson> try again now
<as1965> That's working now. Thanks a lot!
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-31
<pinkpony> hi
<bazhang> hi
 * Tm_T likes this
 * elky bans Tm_T from facebook.
<Tm_T> why?
<elky> Tm_T, 'cuz you sound like facebook on irc.
<Tm_T> weird, pony hasn't disconnected yet
<elky> has now
<Tm_T> ye
<Tm_T> even broken wlan antenna managed to keep irssi online, suspend killed it (:
<Tm_T> now if I managed to get anything reasonable out of this...
<erUSUL> can someone keep an eye in meowagi in #ubuntu ?
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-24
<Garzooka> AlanBell did you have a word with the ops like you said you would?
<AlanBell> I did, but you have gone . . .
 * DJones suggests !patience to Garzooka would be an idea
<AlanBell> didn't really reach any conclusion on ban length though
<DJones> ah
<evilvish> Pici: was he/she spamming on several channels? (wondering due to the quick response :) )
<evilvish> or was it an 'offtopic' highlight?
<Pici> evilvish: another op brought it to my attention actually, and I recognized the host.
<evilvish> cool!
<Tm_T> long-time troublemaker
<Tm_T> long-time enough to end up into my radar, that is
<popey>  AlanBell / DJones happy for you guys to make the decision
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-25
<ubot4> Laney called the ops in #ubuntu-release ()
<DJones> AlanBell: Just noticed within #ubuntu 16:45 < Garzooka> if anyone wants 10 free .mp3s pm me for a link
<DJones> Why not start the day with spam
<MichealH> DJones: Well, arent you a op there?
<DJones> MichealH: not in #u, the comment is more for reference on another issue
<MichealH> Ah
<MichealH> I could keep a lookout
<MichealH> (:
<DJones> Don't worry about it
<DJones> Its in hand
<MichealH> Ah
<AlanBell> thanks DJones
<MichealH> !pastebin > pranav
<Garzooka> AlanBell u there?
<AlanBell> I am Garzooka
<Garzooka> AlanBell did you have a word with the ops like you said you would?
<AlanBell> we were just discussing your contribution to #ubuntu from earlier
<AlanBell> 16:45 < Garzooka> if anyone wants 10 free .mp3s pm me for a link
<Garzooka> AlanBell that was a script sorry
<AlanBell> the ban evasion is a real problem, that is grounds for getting k-lined and being totally banned from Freenode
<AlanBell> don't do it
<Garzooka> ok, it won't happen again
<AlanBell> the short end of what was discussed was a one month ban from #ubuntu
<Garzooka> which i think is a little long
<AlanBell> the other option was Natty release in April
<Garzooka> whats that?
<MichealH> Garzooka: Natty is the next release
<m4v> around 3 months from now
<Garzooka> what about Natty release
<AlanBell> so I think the short option of one month is better than the long option of a three month ban
<MichealH> Garzooka: You dont know Ubuntu Releases?
<AlanBell> but that would be conditional on not getting any bans or quiets in other Ubuntu channels
<Garzooka> me to
<AlanBell> otherwise we start the clock again
<Garzooka> what do you mean
<AlanBell> if you do something disruptive that gets you banned in another channel your ban in -uk gets renewed
<Garzooka> i sorta get what your saying
<MichealH> Garzooka: What AlanBell is saying, If you choose Option 1 (1 month ban) You will not be allowed to get a mute or ban in annother #ubuntu-* or #*buntu chan otherwise, we will let the ban go back to 1 mont again
<MichealH> Bah! Spelling was go good then I say "mont" :P
<AlanBell> so the next thing is to decide when the ban starts from
<AlanBell> could start it from today
<Garzooka> that would be a good idea
<AlanBell> actually lets be nice and start it from your last ban evasion in -uk
<AlanBell> then we won't forget when it started
<Garzooka> yeah lets
<AlanBell> I think that was the 17th, but I will check
<AlanBell> nope, 16th
<AlanBell> ok, so remind us nicely on the 16th of Febuary
<AlanBell> and don't get banned in the mean time from anywhere else
<AlanBell> and fix your spammy mp3 link script
<Garzooka> i will
<MichealH> Garzooka: See you on the 16th :)
<Garzooka> ok seeya then
<AlanBell> o/
<Garzooka> goodbye
<MichealH> AlanBell: That went well :)
<popey> thanks AlanBell
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-26
<dm> hi there!
<DJones> Bye there!
<nobuto> Hi, I would like to get Ubuntu cloak. My Launchpad ID is "nobuto". Could you add me to ubuntu-irc-cloaks? Thanks in advance.
<nobuto> https://launchpad.net/~nobuto
<Tm_T> nobuto: hi, please wait someone to apply it (:
<nobuto> Tm_T: ok.
<Tm_T> nobuto: also, welcome aboard (:
<serfus> i think that the IRC council members should add 'irc-council' or something like that to their highlight, just like the loco council did. this would make it easier to get one of them in a case like requesting irc cloak or such
<Tm_T> topyli was active some moments ago
<Pici> nobuto: Give me a moment and I'll get you setup.
<Pici> serfus: I have IRCC on hilight.
<Pici> marienz: Do you have a moment to grant ubuntu/member/nobuto to nobuto here?
<marienz> sure
<topyli> i have beer on hilight
<topyli> ircc is not a bad idea either, though
<Pici> marienz: thanks
<marienz> nobuto: you are now cloaked
<Pici> nobuto: Congrats :)
<marienz> and no problem
<nobuto> marienz: Thank you.
<gpc> nobuto: Congrats and Welcome :)
<nobuto> And thank you all.
<evilvish> why not just a factoid? for !ircc-plscloak or something..
<evilvish> with the list of ircc names …
<evilvish> and it could this channel specific of course.. :)
<evilvish> could be*
<topyli> oh i don't know. do we have a problem that needs fixing? i just added hilights for myself, so nearly half of us have them now :)
<topyli> not a very big target after all
<Pici> Whenever I'm online I'm checking for activity in this channel.  I think we all do.
<topyli> yep
<topyli> if cloaks are difficult to get, then there would be a problem
<Pici> So a mass ping isn't going to help us if we're already looking here.  If we're not online, then we're not going to see it anyway.
<gpc> #canihazcloke is IRCC WAKE UP!
<evilvish> hehee!
<evilvish> nah, but if someone wants to mention/inform , factoid would be easier
<evilvish> on a side note.. (gimpnet is under-attack by some url/browser spammer..)
<serfus> Pici, that's good, wasn't aware of it
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-27
<skyhawk> test
<Fuchs> success
<skyhawk> Can you help me with a desktop enviornment question?
<Fuchs> skyhawk: please ask in #ubuntu (as you already did), as this is not a support channel. Thank you :)
<skyhawk> lol i look like such a noob right now
<AlanBell> Garzooka has earned himself a +q in #ubuntu thus his +b in #ubuntu-uk now lasts until 27/02/2011
<Tm_T> s/lasts/lasts\ until/
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> s/lasts/lasts\ atleast/ was what I meant (:)
<Tm_T> I need coffee...
<AlanBell> subject to him extending it further
<dslip> hello all, doing a bit of reading on irc bots (would like one to help in my support channel) and Ubottu looks like it could be perfect. Is it a opensource project? Where can I download it? I tried apt-cache search on 10.04 LTS and didnt get a result.
<bazhang> !botclone
<ubottu> Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<dslip> Thankyou
<bazhang> welcome
<dslip> another question. Im looking at the launchpad page, and cant seem to figure out how to download the plugins / code there. Im used to github & bamboo, but cant figure this out
<dslip> ok, think i am good (thanx)
<Pici> dslip: Use bazaar,  bzr branch lp:ubuntu-bots
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-28
<dslip_work> howdy guys, im playing around with supybot & the ubuntu supybot plugins. I am wondering if anyone here has some experience in configuring the encyclopedia
<bazhang> !plugins
<persia> You may find #ubuntu-bots-devel a better forum for your question
<dslip_work> ok, just thought as a user, might not be the right place
<dslip_work> !plugins
<persia> Just be gentle about how you ask :)
<NeoRanger> hola!!
<NeoRanger> alguno que hable español me puede ayudar??
<AlanBell> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-29
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, YINGM said: Who is tenzu?
<MH0> Heads up : <noteda> is a spammer. He spams links to the GNAA, people have said
<bazhang> MH0, thanks.
<MH0> Already done in -stack
<bazhang> MH0, in future please dont repaste his spam
<MH0> And It seems that he leave immediatly after doing it
<MH0> bazhang: Okies
<MH0> For the guys looking at host % ident:
<MH0> * noteda (~anlego@174.122.29.86)
<Nafallo> noteda3 should be hitting soon. the bot is on another network I'm on as well.
<MH0> Nafallo: Yeah
<MH0> Just hit FOSSNet
<MH0> K: ed
<MH0> Or at least, for now
<MH0> I will keep an eye on FOSS
<MH0> It seems they hit there FIRST
<Nafallo> o comes before r ;-)
<MH0> Incoming
<MH0> * noteda7 (~anlego7@174.122.29.93) has joined #smbx
<MH0> On FOSS
<MH0> noteda6 on Freenode :/
<Nafallo> I've banned noteda*!*anlego*@* on the few channels I op on :-)
<MH0> Done in -youth
<MH0> Heads up, noteda spam still going on
<jussi> MH0: spam is a subject for #freenode - if he is spamming, he will get a network ban.
<MH0> Taken care of already
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-classroom, paultag said: !command is usually the most common way ( if it was the last command you ran with that binary )
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-classroom-chat, gpc said: !399 WOW that is something new to me :)
<gpc> sorry
<m4v> tsimpson, jussi, Pici, topyli: anyone around for fix #ubuntu-es-locos access list?
<Pici> m4v: Whats up?
 * m4v thinks is forgetting someone
<m4v> Pici: we can't change topic in #ubuntu-es-locos, only op there is effie-jayx and we don't know the founder.
<m4v> Pici: mostly I just need +votriA for me and *!*@ubuntu/member/*
<Pici> m4v: Sure, give me a moment.
<Pici> m4v: You're all set.
<m4v> Pici: I see, thanks
<Pici> np
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-30
<bazhang> serfus, hey
<serfus> hey bazhang
<bazhang> serfus, problem user eternal in -il
<bazhang> serfus, just a fyi
<serfus> yes
<bazhang> ok
<serfus> what do you know about him?
<gpc> he appears to be looking to cause problems
<gpc> calling people stupid
<gpc> generally not very Ubuntu like
<serfus> we have been suffering him for a long long time
<bazhang> problem user in multiple channels klined two days ago
<bazhang> now anti semitic slurs in -il (written in Arabic no less)
<serfus> i really don't know what's wrong with him, he seem to hate everything
<MH0> serfus: The issue is, he is a troll *hint* *hint*
<serfus> seems like it's more then that... couple of months ago he used to spam/curse/bot attacks.. then he stopped and now he is back
<serfus> anyway, i don't see anything he said except for earlier today when i have +q him
<serfus> how do you guys know about him?
<bazhang> being abusive in core channels
<gpc> he joined -offtopic and #ubuntu and started abusing
<serfus> oh i see
<serfus> should i report him at #freenode?
<bazhang> serfus, seems to be handled (ie inside of ubuntu channels) we can report if he hits outside channels as well (ie non-ubuntu ones, then he becomes a network wide issue)
<serfus> okay, thanks for the info
<MH0> Seems he has gave up
<MH0> * eternal (~eternal@bzq-79-178-35-122.red.bezeqint.net) has left #ubuntu-il
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-23
<dholbach> good morning
<Myrtti> moin ugt
 * pavel_ почесался
<TiMiDo> hey how long does it usually take to get the mail forward,?
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<AlanBell> 2 days
<TiMiDo> still no luck
<TiMiDo> i can see the new email on launchpad, but any time i sent an email i get an error saying, that the email does not exist,
<TiMiDo> it has to be only a gmail, account to forward, or it can be from yahoo also,?
<AlanBell> can be to anything
<TiMiDo> oh cool
<TiMiDo> in launchpad i get this message an email was sent to you, for the setup, but still have not gotten any email, on setting up the mail forward,
<AlanBell> but you can't send to it from the address it would send back to
<TiMiDo> An e-mail message was sent to 'timido@ubuntu.com' with instructions on how to confirm that it belongs to you.
<AlanBell> no, don't do that
<TiMiDo> Okay
<AlanBell> primary mail on launchpad should be the other one
<TiMiDo> right i know that,
<TiMiDo> i'm not trying to put timido@ubuntu.com as my primary,
<AlanBell> ok
<TiMiDo> i just want to get it set up, so people can send mail to it,
<TiMiDo> AlanBell, is there any one, i can speak with. that can help me further,
<pleia2> you can send an email to rt@ubuntu.com if it's not working
<pleia2> but I can send a tet email to you if you want
<TiMiDo> sure
<pleia2> <timido@ubuntu.com>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table (state 14).
<pleia2> yup
<pleia2> I'd submit a ticket to rt@ubuntu.com
<TiMiDo> thank you,
<pleia2> you became a member on the 19th, I'd think the addresses would be added by now
<TiMiDo> Right,
<TiMiDo> why was the email reject it though,?
<pleia2> for some reason it hasn't been created in the system yet
<TiMiDo> oh okey,
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-24
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> morning
<Unit193> Howdy
<TiMiDo> man 5 days been waiting, still no luck, with my email, forward any help,?
<Tm_T> your ubuntu.com email?
<AlanBell> did you send a request to rt@ubuntu.com?
<TiMiDo> yes i did
<TiMiDo> just right now
<TiMiDo> [rt.ubuntu.com #19208] AutoReply: Timido
<TiMiDo> is that it,?
<popey> TiMiDo: the update of ubuntu.com email addresses is a manual process, not automated. Sometimes it drops to the bottom of the pile because other more important stuff is ahead of it
<TiMiDo> right, got it that's fine.
<TiMiDo> i'll wait
<popey> TiMiDo: you can ask in #canonical-sysadmin though, thats where your rt goes - to that team
<TiMiDo> which nick does rt uses,
<TiMiDo> rt?
<popey> rt is the request tracker
<christel> i suspect the email reaches the entire team, and that rt@ simply stands for request tracker :)
<popey> many people have access to it
<TiMiDo> oh lol
<TiMiDo> got it now
<TiMiDo> but i cannot login to it though, is odd
<TiMiDo> Your username or password is incorrect
<christel> i suspect you will need to communicate via emails to the RT and that only the sysadmin team has actual RT accounts :)
<popey> ubuntu / ubuntu is username/password
<christel> ah! how wrong am i!
<christel> :)
<popey> as I said, drop in #canonical-sysadmin and ask there
<Fuchs> dholbach: ping :)
<dholbach> Fuchs, pong
<Fuchs> dholbach: kurz query ist okay?
<dholbach> klar
<funkyHat> Actually I'm pretty sure any old launchpad account witll work with rt
<m4v> IRCC: I need help with #ubuntu-es-cafe, the channel is registered but has no founder that I can see. Can I get control of the channel? My intention is to move our -es-offtopic channel there.
 * AlanBell has a look
<AlanBell> needs more superpowers than I have
<AlanBell> I wonder if super Myrtti is wearing the cape
<topyli> needs staff i think, yes
<topyli> the move itself is fine by me
<topyli> and i like the cafe idea for an offtopic channel. i've often compared #ubuntu-ot to a 'lounge'
<Myrtti> you asked 10 minutes too late for me even to try anything, not going to attempt doing it with my phone
<Myrtti> sorry :-(
<topyli> np, we'll ask someone else <3
<Myrtti>  I love you anyway
<topyli> i'm talking to staff
<marienz> so you are!
<marienz> ah, nvm, dax is faster
<Myrtti> ♥
<topyli> :)
<m4v> thanks everyone for helping :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-25
<AlanBell> m4v: can you put irccouncil in the channel flags?
<m4v> AlanBell: I'm not in the channel access list yet.
<niko> you are
<AlanBell> ok, I am not authorised to view it
<m4v> I get an "I am not authorised to view it", ok I'll try it blindly
<niko> m4v: /cs flags #ubuntu-es-cafe mv4 +A
<marienz> m4v, but yeah
<m4v> better remove the stupid private flag
<m4v> ok i got it
<topyli> ubuntuirccouncil is the one to have on the access list
<m4v> AlanBell: done
<m4v> ok, thanks all :)
<AlanBell> thanks m4v
<dholbach> good morning
<ubot4`> In ubot4`, Pici said: no lococouncil-#ubuntu-locoteams is <reply> The Loco Council is cprofitt, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<Pici> meh
<Pici> (sorry for the ping)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-26
<dholbach> good morning
<Fuchs> morning
<bkerensa> Ello
<bkerensa> AlanBell: You awake?
<AlanBell> sure
<bkerensa> might wanna peak in #lubuntu
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> peek* even
<AlanBell> ok, I will keep an eye on that, but it looks like you and bioterror are handling it fine
<AlanBell> people are strange.
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> :P
<mhall119> can we finish putting in place the redirect from #ayatana to #ubuntu-unity?
<pangolin> Pici: ^ this requires your finesse
<AlanBell> actually it needs popey
<pangolin> oh
<Pici> mhall119: #ayatana isn't in our namespace. Either joey or popey would need to action this.
<mhall119> popey is willing to, if someone could help show him how
<mhall119> Pici: ^^
<Pici> popey: /msg chanserv set #ayatana mlock +ntcif-slk #ubuntu-unity     (or +mntcif-slk if you want to make the channel +m by default too)
<popey> 19:39:04 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- The MLOCK for #ayatana has been set to +intcf-skl.
<Pici> You'll need to be opped in #ubuntu-unity when you do that.
<popey> oh
<Pici> Looks to have worked though.
<popey> groovy
<popey> thanks Pici
<Pici> np
<popey> so do i need to clear #ayatana now?
<pangolin> is it meant to forward ?
<popey> yes
<popey> thats the idea
<pangolin> because when I /join #ayatana I get * Cannot join #ayatana (Channel is invite only).
<Pici> pangolin: are you already in #ubuntu-unity?
<pangolin> ah yeah
<Pici> then thats expected.
<popey> i tried from webchat and got redirected
<pangolin> cool works
<pangolin> was my bad
<popey> so best way to clear a channel?
<Pici> Wait?
<pangolin> /msg ChanServ CLEAR #ChatZone USERS
<pangolin> change the channel name
<popey> we gave them notification a week ago they should leave
<Pici> Keep in mind that all of those users may be pinged that you kicked them from the channel.
<pangolin> you can add a  reason to the end of that command also
<pangolin> /msg ChanServ CLEAR #ayatna USERS redirecting to #ubuntu-unity
<popey>  /msg chanserv clear #ayatana users Please join #ubuntu-unity - thank you, have a nice day!
<popey> like that?
<pangolin> yup
<popey> hah, spot the auto-rejoiners in -unity ☺
<popey> brilliant, thanks guys!
<mhall119> thanks everyone!
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-27
<dholbach> good morning
<Myrtti> mo_bledhoz: can you please give a link to your Launchpad profile page?
<mo_bledhoz> facebook
<Myrtti> no, Launchpad.
<Myrtti> mo_bledhoz: ?
<mo_bledhoz> https://launchpad.net/~bledhoz
<mo_bledhoz> it?
<Myrtti> you're not an ubuntu member tho :-(
<Myrtti> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<mo_bledhoz> ooh..ok thanks
<mo_bledhoz> at wiki im see for launchpad cloak
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-28
<jimmacdonald|awa> back
<em> Anyone here with ops in #kubuntu ?
<AlanBell> em: yeah, whats up there?
<Tm_T> em: yes?
<em> AlanBell, Tm_T oh hi.
<em> Well a while back I had a broken connection and began bouncing in and out of Kubuntu wildly. Naturally I was banned. I was wondering if someone could lift that. Also the one in #kubuntu-offtopic I suppose.
<Tm_T> oh, will look
<Tm_T> em: as far as I can tell there's no ban on #kubuntu-offtopic for you, but the one in #k is lifted now (:
<em> Oh thanks :)
<Tm_T> np (:
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-29
<arand> !inteunity-#ubuntu-se is <reply> Ubuntu 11.10 använder normalt sett GNOME 3 med skalet !unity. För att använda GNOME Shell istället, installera paketet "gnome-shell" och möjligtvis även "gnome-tweak-tool". För GNOME Fallback mode, som liknar GNOME 2, installera "gnome-panel". Båda paketen placerar alternativ i sessionsmenyn vid login.
<ubottu> arand: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pangolin> !inteunity-#ubuntu-se is <reply> Ubuntu 11.10 använder normalt sett GNOME 3 med skalet !unity. För att använda GNOME Shell istället, installera paketet "gnome-shell" och möjligtvis även "gnome-tweak-tool". För GNOME Fallback mode, som liknar GNOME 2, installera "gnome-panel". Båda paketen placerar alternativ i sessionsmenyn vid login.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, pangolin
<pangolin> arand: test it make sure it works in the channel
<arand> Not yet at least, is there a delay?
<pangolin> ubottu: is in that channel correct?
<ubottu> pangolin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pangolin> quiet bot!
<AlanBell> it will need sync to the loco bots
<pangolin> it "should" sync up soonish
<pangolin> if not poke jpds
<arand> So it works for setting them, but not for suggestions...?
<arand> !test-#ubuntu-se is <reply> blah
<ubottu> arand: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pangolin> you are not added to the bot with the privs needed to add factoids
<arand> Yes, but it should forward it to here if not.
<arand> And that still doesn' work
<AlanBell> arand: ubottu knows it now, but lubot2 or whatever your bot is does not yet, it gets a database sync from ubottu on a regular basis
<Fuchs> AlanBell: do I see it correct that you are one of the guys of the IRCC?
<pangolin> he is
<AlanBell> arand: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=inteunity
<AlanBell> Fuchs: yes, but that doesn't mean I can work any special magic with the bots
<Fuchs> Perfect. Do you happen to be around today at ~ 18:00 CET  (2 hours from now)?
<Fuchs> AlanBell: it has nothing to do with bots :)
<Fuchs> AlanBell: a few guys from ubuntuusers.de, including me, should discuss something with both the IRCC and the LoCo C regarding a IRC namespace / freenode group registration
<Fuchs> and they happen to be around at ~ 18:00 CET, that's why I am asking :)
<pangolin> Fuchs: if they aren't you can email the ircc, see /msg ubottu !appeals and the email will be on the link provided
<pangolin> Fuchs: there is an IRCC meeting a little later in about 3 hours
<Fuchs> we tried to go via mail, it lead to a bit of confusion, that's why I would prefer IRC
<AlanBell> yeah, Fuchs, IRC is fine, and 1800 is our meeting, I will add an agenda item
<Fuchs> AlanBell: that's perfect :)
<Fuchs> AlanBell: shall I give you some information as preparation?
<AlanBell> Fuchs: I did see the request and back story on it
<Fuchs> Perfect
<AlanBell> I think the main confusion is the relationship between that and the LoCo team
<AlanBell> is ubuntu users a print magazine or something?
<Fuchs> I think we have a bit of explaining to do, since some people believe that it would be a competitor, which it's not
<Fuchs> AlanBell: it's a / the biggest german portal, consisting of a Forum, a Wiki, an own news portal and a planet.
<Fuchs> AlanBell: we (ubuntuusers) do everything except IRC support, which is handled by the #ubuntu-de team.  Two different teams, some people, such as I, are member in both, and we do of course work together
<AlanBell> ok, is the portal a LoCo team project or is it a separate venture?
<AlanBell> is there a company behind it or something?
<Fuchs> e.g. #ubuntu-de points to the ubuntuusers wiki and uses it's information to feed the bot, and ubuntuusers.de points to the #ubuntu-de IRC channel if somebody would like to have live support.  Both are part of the LoCo, but historically it is managed by two different teams
<Fuchs> no, it's part of the LoCo
<Fuchs> wait a second
<Fuchs> I'll try to get Torsten in here, I hope he is still around
<Fuchs> He has a bit a better insight in these things than I have, I am only here because I am in both teams and to clarify that we work together, not against each other :)
<AlanBell> actually Fuchs, lets leave it to the meeting so you don't end up repeating stuff
<Fuchs> okay
<AlanBell> I was just confused as "Ubuntu User" in the UK and USA is a monthly printed magazine from a commercial publisher
<Fuchs> we'll be around at 18:00 CET
<Fuchs> oh, no, that's not us
<AlanBell> great, I will add it to the agenda now
<Fuchs> thank you very much
<AlanBell> Fuchs: what is thosten's IRC nick?
<Fuchs> toddy
<Frickelpit> hi
<AlanBell> Fuchs: great, it is on the agenda, meeting starts at 18:00 in #ubuntu-meeting
<Fuchs> he will come, along with Frickelpit, who is in the ubuntuusers management and also a former #ubuntu-de Team member
<Fuchs> 18:00 UTC or 18:00 CET?
<AlanBell> UTC
<pangolin> 3 hours from now
<Fuchs> perfect, thank you
<Fuchs> note that I won't be there in my role as a freenode staffer, so if you think that we need one of them (us) as well, I could organize that, I think
 * Myrtti hides
<Fuchs> :(
 * Fuchs tries to attract Myrtti with some yarn
<Myrtti> ooo purty
 * Myrtti jumps on the yarn ball
<Fuchs> Myrtti: but I had dax in mind, to be honest :)
<niko> poor dax
<AlanBell> we have a collection of tame staffers :)
<Myrtti> Fuchs: well I was thinking of my position as well
<Myrtti> I can flip a coin
<Fuchs> niko: I will comfortcuddle him for a week when he needs it
<Fuchs> (probably I'll do this regardless of his need)   Anyway, thanks, in that case I'll be there at 18:00 UTC, and I can now do the laundry :)
<arand> Hmm, yeah, the 14 char limit for factoids is still in place for unpriviledged users, and for some reason !t-#ubuntu-se suggestions forwards to #ubuntu-ops...
<Fuchs> oh, and MarkusH (also ubuntuusers team) requested whether he can join in and read along. I hope this is okay, else please tell me so :)
<AlanBell> of course
<Myrtti> I'm sure everyone who wants to can attend if they want to, voting is restricted to the council members :-P
<Fuchs> Purrfect.
<Myrtti> the rest of us can just scream and shout from the bleachers
<Myrtti> :-D
<AlanBell> I do love a good heckling
<Myrtti> be careful what you wish for...
 * pangolin gets the crate of rotten tomatoes ready
 * Myrtti gets the megaphone
 * AlanBell sterilises the pickle jars for some tomato chutney
<pangolin> hehe, #occupyIRCC
<AlanBell> double hash unless you own the trademark, freenode rules pangolin :)
 * pangolin files a grf-f
 * Fuchs eats the grf-f
 * Fuchs walks away, whisteling
 * pangolin prepares to -1 Fuchs' agenda item
<pangolin> now wat!
 * Fuchs klines pangolin :(
<pangolin> I'm emailing christel
<Fuchs> say hello from me
<pangolin> will do
<pangolin> hey! :/
<AlanBell> gosh, was this a serious channel once? I can't remember
<pangolin> usually is but a little fun now and then is good for the soul
<AlanBell> I must get one of those some day
<pangolin> 2 for 1 on ebay
#ubuntu-irc 2013-01-24
<taquangquan> Hello
<Pici> Hi.  Can we help you with anything?
<taquangquan> Tôi vào chơi thôi.chưa có gì để hỏi.cảm ơn
<Pici> I think google translate said you didn't have a question. You seem to run #ubuntu-vn, so I'm going to assume you're okay.
 * taquangquan drubin 
<taquangquan> T
#ubuntu-irc 2013-01-27
<TheLordOfTime> IRCC: ping.
<TheLordOfTime> any IRCC member alive/around?
<TheLordOfTime> ehh nevermind, situation resolved
#ubuntu-irc 2014-01-21
<jose> IdleOne: hey, could you please check the fridge is displaying the meeting all good?
<jose> (I'm wondering why we have two IR CC meetings on the same week)
<IdleOne> it was when I set it up, let me look again
<IdleOne> I see only one Ubuntu IRC Council meeting for the 22nd
<IdleOne> for this week
<IdleOne> unless I am seeing it wrong
<topyli> my calendar also thinks there's a meeting on the 22nd (only)
<jose> IdleOne, topyli: I see one on the 22nd and one on the 26th (fridge)
<IdleOne> hmm, can you cancel the one on the 26th
<jose> ok then
<topyli> the 26th must be a legacy automation that some version of the council used to have
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> thank you jose :)
<jose> sure :)
<jose> oh, it was the last sunday of the month :P
#ubuntu-irc 2014-01-22
<sandyd> anyone here still awake that could help someone with a cloak
<sandyd> dont want to be leading someone here and realizing their going to wait forever because everyones asleep :)
<Unit193> IdleOne IdleOne IdleOne IdleOne IdleOne IdleOne IdleOne IdleOne IdleOne: You up still?
<IdleOne> I amnow
<IdleOne> sheesh
<Unit193> \o/
<IdleOne> not sure if freenode has been advised of the GC changes, but we can give it a shot
<sandyd> IdleOne -> Bashing-om needs cloak
<IdleOne> Hello Bashing-om! Congrats on becoming a member
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> Can you please link me to your LP page
<sandyd> thanks Unit193 :)
<Unit193> Heh, he was just active in another channel, I can't do anything. :)
<Unit193> (Or, 'welcome.)
<Bashing-om> Let me tell ya it feels fine ! .. still playing catch up for all the thanks and the admission stuff, keeping up on my threads and what not .. busy busy busy.
<IdleOne> that will wear off soon enough :P
<IdleOne> ok so launchpad link please
<sandyd> https://launchpad.net/~bashing-om
<Bashing-om> IdleOne: I hope not.. I am still in amazement and wonder .. everyone tell me life goes on !
<Bashing-om> sandyd: in need of instruction: how in the world did you get the link from IRC ? .. I was in a quandry how to do that !
<sandyd> Bashing-om: being a UF mod makes me abuse my powers
<sandyd> and use the modcp
<sandyd> :3
<IdleOne> We might have to wait a little bit for a member of freenode staff to show up
<Bashing-om> sandyd: I keep saying this - I got a lot to learn ! .. play with my toys !
<Bashing-om> IdleOne: waiting: feels good to take a breather .
<IdleOne> Cool, cause we don't have much choice :)
<Bashing-om> 3
<IdleOne> 4
<Unit193> 5
<sandyd> 6
<Bashing-om> 7 or 1 (??)
<Bashing-om> IdleOne: Patience more, or take this up later in the thier AM ?
<IdleOne> if you can leave your irc client connected in here someone will get the cloak applied asap or you can come back in the morning.
<IdleOne> right now it doesn't seem there is any staff awake to apply the cloak
<Bashing-om> IdleOne: roger that, I can do that .. thanks much for the help and advise.
<IdleOne> my pleasure
<Tm_T> morning
<Unit193> Howdy.
<IdleOne> morning Tm_T
<MooDoo> morning all
<Rory> Hello, I like ubottu's "piping" functionality "eg !patience | Rory" and I was wondering what supybot plugin provided that functionality, because it doesn't seem to be in factoids
<Rory> PM also with ">"
<MooDoo> Rory: couldn't you ask in #ubuntu-bots-team
<MooDoo> Rory: ah maybe even #supybot looking at the bots-teams topic :D
<DJones> Rory: There's also #ubuntu-bots you could ask in, people running the bots are probably here anyway, but good chance they'll be in the bot channel as well
<Bashing-om> ops: May I have a cloak @  https://launchpad.net/~bashing-om
<k1l> you are already in the ubuntu cloaked people on freenode group? maybe the ircc can help
<Bashing-om> k1l: It is a lot I do not comprehend, I was directed here last night, and directed to wait, I just "/whois" and still show an IP rather then cloaked.
<k1l> yep, i dont know who from the ircc is not afk right now
<Pici> ♫
<Bashing-om> k1l: thanks, will attend to this later.
<Pici> Bashing-om: I'm looking right now, one moment.
<Pici> Bashing-om: you should have a pm from a staffer.
<Bashing-om> Pici: Roger, not to this time, I await.
<Pici> Myrtti: do you have a moment?
<Bashing-om>  Pici: I continue with patience for the IRC cloak, however, is there something I can do to expidte and not ruffle any feathers ?
<IdleOne> nope
<IdleOne> you have already done all you can. this normally does not take so long to get done.
<Bashing-om> IdleOne: Thanks, underatnd, All I know to do is wait. huh ?
<IdleOne> yup
<Myrtti> Bashing-om: you should've gotten a pm from mquin
<Bashing-om> Myrtti: If I got a PM, my ignorance is showing as I have seen no indication of a PM.
<Myrtti> what client are you using?
<Bashing-om> irssi
<Myrtti> there is a line near where you're typing to with [Act: nu
<Myrtti> 1, 2, 3]
<Myrtti> is one of them different colour?
<Myrtti> you can switch to that window of irssi by pressing alt or esc key and that number
<Myrtti> or alt or esc and a to get to the next active window
<Bashing-om> That is true, 1= status, 2=#ubuntu 3=unanswered, 4=here, 5= a request for attention. I expect a PM to me to be a red highlighted window. non existent(?).
<Myrtti> do you have umode +g on?
<Bashing-om> 4:Freenode/#ubuntu-irc(+CFcnt) is this the modes ?
<Myrtti> no, [Bashing-om(+i is
<Myrtti> that's your user mode, the ones you said are channel modes
<Myrtti> is it just +i, or +Zi, or +gi, or something else?
<Bashing-om> Pardon my ignorance, I am trying to learn irssi, ok, my mode "Bashing-om(+Zi)". struggleing on !
<Myrtti> right
<Bashing-om> I relaize it should not be your task to teach irssi, so how do I imolement "+g" ?
<Myrtti> the point was to check it's not on
<Bashing-om> Thanks, I am learning, the documentation leaves a lot to be desired from the perspective of a "new User" !
<Myrtti> if you had it on, it would explain why you've not getting a pm from mquin, and either was if you haven't gotten it from him, then you probably wouldn't get mine either
<Myrtti> either way, even
<Bashing-om> Myrtti: thanks for taking the time, I have not been up on a "net' since the days of "usenet", this is a totally different world now.
<Myrtti> well, since we can't figure out what happened to that pm from mquin where he wanted to check you really want the cloak, and I can see you want the cloak, I'll just apply the cloak
<Myrtti> sorry for the wait
<Myrtti> Pici: how did you want it again?
<Bashing-om> Thanks, as all I have seen thus far is the request 10:10 <mquin> We've has a request for a ubuntu/member/bashing-om cloak for you, are you happy for that to go ahead?""
<Myrtti> yes, that's the pm he wanted you to reply to
<Myrtti> nevermind, I'll just do that
<Myrtti> there you go
<Bashing-om> Myrtti: Sorry to be a hassle ..New Member, and advised to cloak my identity,: this  https://launchpad.net/~bashing-om (??).
<Myrtti> /whois bashing-om
<Myrtti> you can see your ip address is no longer displayed
<Myrtti> if you want to make sure the cloak is applied before you join channels, consider using SASL or CertFP for authentication
<Myrtti> http://freenode.net/sasl/ or http://freenode.net/certfp/
<Myrtti> if you have problem using them, feel free to join #freenode and ask for help
<IdleOne> yay!
<IdleOne> congrats Bashing-om and thank you Myrtti :)
<Bashing-om>  hostname : 173.218.198.232 173.218.198.232, sorry, that is the latest. SASL is enabled ,, fairly sure. roget on  #freenode and ask for help. Tks ALL.
<hggdh> Bashing-om: when you /whois yourself, you will see the real data. For me, you appear as ~sysop@ubuntu/member/bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Sorry, my miss understanding of what I was doing !  .appreciate the time and assistance,, ! That Works real well !
<Bashing-om> IdleOne: Appreciate the Congrats, Now to fullfill the obligations pursuant unto: Thanks for all the help.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-01-26
<an0n432O> hi
<jose> an0n432O: how can we help?
<an0n432O> i was hoping i could offer some help
<Myrtti> oh?
#ubuntu-irc 2016-01-25
<ubot5> stgraber called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<stgraber> hello, can someone please ban user_8865 from #ubuntu-kernel, he's been spamming the channel for quite a few minutes now.
<rww> yep, i poked staff about it just now, should be sorted :)
<stgraber> thanks
<stgraber> indeed he just got disconnected, perfect
<k1l> ubuntu/members should have acces there
#ubuntu-irc 2016-01-28
<sakrecoer_> hi, i come from over at #ubuntustudio, we've noticed that #ubuntustudio-es is open but very inactive. To avoid confusion, we would like to ask you if we could either close #ubuntustudio-es alltogether, or set-up a forward to #ubuntu-es ?
<sakrecoer_> what ever sollution suit you guys best really :) if any of us can help, just let us know!
<elky> have you tried talking to luisbg?
<elky> he's literally the only one with access to it
<sakrecoer_> thanks elky, i will reach out to luisbg :)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-01-31
<tvin> Is this where I go to resolve my being banned from ubuntu channel?
<k1l> tvin: which channel?
<tvin> ubuntu
<k1l> then its #ubuntu-ops
<tvin> what is this channel for?
<k1l> mainly for bureaucracy of setting up and running channels. but resolve bans if they loco teams dont have own ops channels.
<tvin> ok
<Na3iL> Hey k1l I've nominated myself for the Ubuntu IRCC, I've some questions if you don't mind :)
<k1l> ask them. but i am starting to make dinner right now. i try to answer them
<Na3iL> okay, thank you :)
<Na3iL> I've been familiar with IRC since 2 years, I mean commands and those things, I wonder how to grap testimonials when I was focused on helping others and answering their questions about Ubuntu
<Na3iL> I hope that you get what I mean..
<tvin> when is there usually someone on in ubuntu ops?
<tvin> k1l, ?
#ubuntu-irc 2017-01-25
<jerit> I asked in #freenode about getting an ubuntu-za cloak since I'm a part of the #ubuntu-za community and was directed here to ask about ubuntu-* cloaks
<k1l_> !membership | jerit
<ubottu> jerit: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<k1l_> jerit: only ubuntu members can get a cloak
#ubuntu-irc 2017-01-28
<_0x7f_> yo all
<_0x7f_> need some help
<_0x7f_> ???
#ubuntu-irc 2019-01-25
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, hggdh said: !no yy.mm is <reply> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<ubot5> In ubot5, hggdh said: !no yy.mm is <reply> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<hggdh> !no yy.mm is <reply> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<ubottu> I'll remember that hggdh
<hggdh> finally
<JackFrost> Yep, wrong bot.  ubottu is king.
#ubuntu-irc 2020-01-25
<TheSonOfPeter> Goodafternoon what are we allowed to discuss in this channel?
<tomreyn> TheSonOfPeter: the purpose of this channel is state don /topic -and the overall guidelines stated in #ubuntu 's /topic most likely apply here, too
<tomreyn> most of the time: make use of common sense and you'll be fine.
#ubuntu-irc 2020-01-26
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !19.04 is <reply> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) is the 30th release of Ubuntu, supported ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !19.04 is <reply> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, supported ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
